# Feb 2015: Training Logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Training goals, successes, failures, fun and plans anyone?

I have to check my schedule for the month, but I think it is all about training and visiting  

A few sho 'n gos although tomorrow's may be a no-go; I am a bit reluctant to be lugging crates on slippery ground right now. Agility classes on Wednesdays, Obedience with Faelan on Tuesdays, Rally with Brady on Sundays and my online classes. I don't think I have any trials til March or so.

Towhee is comfie & safe on Sunfire Mountain, so the weather will not interfere with her being where she needs to be although my house will be much quieter without her for the next few months.

I saw Faelan's puppies today  So cute!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heh - hopefully I get training time in! 

Other than Monday classes (including me missing class last week) - weather and illness caused me to miss a bunch of targets last month. >.> This included 2 fun matches (one which had my one instructor contacting me and giving the "Ahem, where were you?") and a few classes. 

Have been training though and really happy that at least here at home, I'm getting a nice off leash heel with my hand over my stomach with Bertie maintaining heel position instead of getting pulled forged and in front.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I saw the puppy pictures, Sunrise. Love how cute those little guys are. =)

My plan to use food plus alone time to ease Penny's separation anxiety isn't working. Giving her high value treats seems to be masking the problem, not solving it. I asked the instructor of the classes I assist with today for help. He said to fill a squirt bottle with water and have someone squirt her if she whines or barks.

Does using a squirt bottle seem like a good method? Or is there another method that other people have heard works/have had success with?

Fingers crossed that Penny passes her agility evaluation next week! I've been eying the agility equipment the past few weeks. I want to get her started in agility so bad.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 2 thoughts about a squirt bottle.

I, personally, would NOT use one if your dog is feeling separation anxiety. It could well make it worse if you leave her no outlet for her stress and don't teach an alternate behaviour. Squirt bottles have a place in training but when a dog is angry and vocalizing/digging/spinning etc - not for anxiety.

I did have a dog who became anxious when left alone in a crate - for him, I left a bag of treats on his crate and people I know would feed him when he was quiet and calm - it did not take long for his mind to click into gear; quiet in crate = high value treats from strangers  This allowed him to be rewarded without my returning to him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with Sharon.... 

My one instructor (Adele) has my permission to use a squirt bottle on Bertie on those days when I'm on the floor with Jacks. Bertie sometimes will bark or dig in the crate. This is primarily him objecting to being crated while Jacks gets to play. At some point he learned that "digging" got me to come back to the crate to make him stop. So the behavior got reinforced to the point where I had to ask somebody else to step in and help me. With him learning that digging will get him verbally corrected and spritzed with water (not necessarily in the face) by somebody else not me, it's done a ton to discourage the behavior. 

But if I had a dog who was fearful and stressed for any reason - I would not exasperate that by having somebody else correct him in any way.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay. Thanks a lot for the advice, guys. The only knowledge I have of squirt bottles used in training is when my cat got squirted for getting on the table as a kitten so this is really helpful. 

Maybe I should switch over to peanut butter when I leave her alone? Right now I only use her kibble in a puzzle toy, so it might not be a good enough reward for her. Worth a shot.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Dee Dee went to Rally today. When we first got there, she was shaking! There were lots of dogs in a line, and the facility is visually busy, with lots of gear stacked, all kinds of huge stuffed toys, dog statues, flags, child size toy cars. etc. ... Dee Dee is definitely skittish of new things. She had been there before but about a month ago. I guess she forgot.

She was afraid of the flag for awhile but once we got into class, we had fun and she did great. She did some carpet sniffing and jumping on me .. one of our golden buddies asked is that "the kangaroooo" ? but I had to admit, no, it's just garden variety jumping on me :uhoh:

We worked on front and both finishes, pivots, side steps, the jump.
Even though she was the worst at sitting still while the instructor was talking, she was one of the best doing the exercises. Some of the other dogs appeared well behaved sitting around, but when it was time to do the exercises, there was a lot of barking and whining, spinning, and taking off for the jump without the handler. So Dee Dee did pretty good! She's amazing at pivoting and getting into position when she's paying attention.

Tomorrow is hike n train. I would prefer to bring Gladys but she's blown her coat, has bald spots and looks scrawny, so since it'll be below freezing, will be taking Dee Dee. Tues is field class and Weds obeds drop in - all Dee Dee no Gladys :nopityoor Gladys, I told her spring is coming and we can play games indoors. I plan to sign up for online play class and will do that with Gladys for sure.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I got a bigger skateboard. I worked on getting her to put three feet and then four feet on the board while I kept it still. Penny is not a big fan of this yet. Her biggest success so far is keeping two feet on and following me as she pushes it down the hallway. 

She got to go on a walk in the snow and thought it was the greatest thing ever. We've been getting too much snow for plows to keep up, so the neighborhood streets had couple inches for her to play in while we walked.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I contacted my clubs president and she said there will be training tonight. I don't think many will show up . Where I live we had about 16 inches of snow and the roads are slick. I must go but I'm leaving both boys home as I'm unwilling to take a chance on there safety traveling the 60 plus miles round trip. I'm planning after I snowblower the driveway again to do sits and downs with Hombre and short go outs and articles with Nugget and f+ f. These thing I can do inside at home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the day off for a scheduled visit with the Orthopedic Surgeon .. which was just canceled due to weather/road conditions. They called around 7am so I have the day fully off now.

I will be doing any training inside since the prediction is from 8 - 16 inches of snow total - I think we'll be on the lower end but still not a good say to be training outdoors.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with Nugget well done with good fronts , we only did one finish and it was a tad forged. Hombre did a full 1 minute sit stay on leash with me telling him " stay " several times and 1 minute 15 seconds on a down till he broke getting better but not to shabby for a 4 month old pup.we did a few go outs with cheese on the door but his staying till sent to go out left much to be desired as the cheese was just toooo tempting but he will learn a little patience even though I don't have much to set an example. One short recall with a front off leash which he did very nicely . Very fast and he held the sit stay till called. Hombre has a lot of drive if I can just harness it to keep him under control. It's funny to watch him trying to potty in the yard with snow so deep but he is manageing.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-6750-4F84-A890-67C55FDD4C6F_zpsxxmse9ym.jpg


The little prince on his throne!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> The little prince on his throne!!


Hombre is just adorable!!!

Tonight is a class night. I've been back and forth over who's going with me, but I think Finley will be the one. (Banshee will be just as happy since it's a cold, wet and windy day and she'd rather stay in where it's warm). Yesterday wasn't too bad so they each did some heeling outside and Finley also did retrieve over the High jump. I was pretty happy with that, didn't go around the jump once .
I also did some drops on recalls and that really wasn't her best. So, I guess we'll see what happens tonight. 

I'm taking two online classes at bronze. Training Excellence-The Handler and Relationship Building Through Play. I'm determined to keep up with these this time, so checking the boards frequently.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

10-15" of snow means no class tonight. 

(admittedly - I'd bought a couple kindle books last night and was intending to stay in all day anyway)


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Both my pups and I had a great class of Nose Works yesterday. They are doing very good in their training, and I'm going to increase their training all month. I need to get ready for my first ORT test at the end of the month! 

Wish Kerrie Ann and I good luck


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny is okay with one, two, or three paws on the skateboard. Four paws requires a lot more work. She has allowed me to pull her while she stood completely on the board 3-4 times today. It'll probably take a few months before Penny gets really good with skateboarding, but I'm really happy with the progress she's made so far. She has a tendency to move her front paws too far forward. I think she will figure out the "sweet spot" as we continue to practice.

I went over the basic commands with her and practiced separation today too. Can't forget about those! I don't feel like teaching her to cross her paws right now. I'll work on it some other time. Skateboarding is plenty to be working on in addition to what we're already practicing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I worked weaves, fronts & heeling today with Faelan & Brady. Good sessions.

I am almost decided that Brady is not ready for the competition ring for Mar 1. Not that he doesn't know the Novice exercises and know them well but more that I need to take my happy & prancey Brady into the ring with me as opposed to the slightly stressed / distracted Brady .. I am still a bit surprised he stressed down at his last match so I need to make some adjustments -- I have not done the best I can for my dog if he is showing stress and since stress can escalate quickly, yep I need to do my job as his trainer & handler. A few more weeks of classes may make a huge difference so we shall see. 

Faelan on the other hand  Happy prancey Faelan!! He'll be ready I believe.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a fun night at class. Two new dogs and their people which always makes Finley's night ...One was a 1 and 1/2 year old Golden who looked scared to death, tail between the legs, ect, but as sweet as could be. The other, a 6 month old Bull dog ? Looked like she could have stared in Little Rascals...soooo cute & did a great job too!

My main concern going in was the drop on recall, which tonight was done very well. All the open retrieves were done correctly, although her fronts could have been better. I did a lot of "Off" throws on both the retrieve on flat and over the jump. She is thinking and getting it right  Heeling...although not incorrect, she was not quite as "up!" as usual. Our instructor wants me to do a lot of releases, touches, play, ect sporadically while were working to keep it fun and interesting. I don't know how much, if any, outside training we'll do tomorrow. Have to wait and see what the temp and wind chill is....below zero and I'm staying in....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very surprised at our training last night , our early 3:00-5:00 drop in only had 3 people other than instructors show up but my novice class had 10 which was one more than last week. I should have brought my boys because the interstate was dry and traffic was at normal speed even route 38 was ok just wet. Training this morning at SCKC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked inside on:

Heeling with drop & sit signals
Sit to stand with an emphasis on front feet not moving with me in front position
Moving stands and stands with my returning or their returning to heel or food toss behind them with a release
Brady working pop up stands from heel position
Weave pole entries with 1 set of 2x2

Fun & quick sessions with swiss cheese as the reward (open take out container on the grooming table that also has coated chicken in it)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I have taken a bit of a break from agility. I'm not getting any consistency out of him...some weeks are awesome, some are downright terrible. Just not sure what I'll do from here on in terms of continuing on with it. Frustrating!!

His obedience working group is going great! He has improved so much in the last few months. There was a time when I would have to watch him like a hawk so he wouldn't take off to check out another dog or just because. He stays with me now without me having to tell him. Even the sniffing has subsided a lot....he still does it but not nearly as much.

His open and utility exercises are so good....even his go outs!! Our instructor wants me to challenge him more with scent discrimination because he does it so quickly and effortlessly. I saw a video on FB yesterday of a woman doing SD by placing the articles on the stairs so I thought I would give that a try last night. He did it twice with no problems. 

The one issue we're having is that he still tends to "worry" about people being around the ring. It's like he's worried they're going to jump out and scare him or something. So, we need to work on that before we attempt any more trials.

We are taking the Get Focused (silver) class with Denise Fenzi so finished reading our first lecture and now on to the second one. I'm hoping this will help us in our agility class.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from training but didn't get a lot done. One after another people asked if I would give them a run thru and before I knew it we were almost out of time. Lynn gave us a utility run thru and observed a mistake I'm doing on the abouts which if someone isn't watching you you wouldn't ever know your doing so ill be more careful as I'm causing a lag from Nugget on the abouts. We started today with the DJ exercise and I baited the go out spot and Nugget went straight ate his cheese and sat on my order, he took the jump and fronted BUT when told to " swing " he did but it was SLOW BUT BECAUSE I HAVE MACULAR DEGENERATION in the left eye and can barely see out of it I don't realize if it's a slow finish or not . My instructor said it's too slow and would be pointed even though it was straight so the next time for a finish to be done I gave Nugget a pretty good slap on his butt which woke him up and the rest of his finish's were much much quicker and so was just about everything else. Nothing was done in the open ring but I did get 3-4 go outs done with Hombre to the baited wall at about 8 ft. We also did some f+ f the 1 minute sit on leash but he had to be reset before the minute was up and about 45 seconds on the down . Just tooo many other dogs and people to look at and try to jump on. We did 2 leash free recalls from about 20 ft and he came in like a rocket and the first one he actually sat when told to SIT but the second one he justed crashed into me but he did COME. I tried the stand but he had to be reset using the leash to make a handle by going under him an holding the end of it and the middle while still attached to his collar like he were a suitcase. Thursday I must work more open exercises as its so easy to let things slip and get sloppy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

After giving Finley a quick trim on her feet and thinning her ears we went out to work only on the retrieve on flat and over the high jump and recalls. Retrieves on flat with the dumbbell somewhat behind the high jump were all good. The first retrieve over the high jump I unintentionally had one of my "show N Go" tosses and it rolled way off to the left of the jump. It was harder than I would have wanted to make it, but since this seems to happen I sent her anyway. Right around the jump she went, although I did repeat "Over!" as soon as it was apparent she was going to miss the jump. Too late though. She was already picking up the dumbbell when she seemed to realize her mistake. I didn't have to say anther word. As fast as she ran to it, she was SLOW in picking it up, and then SLOWLY brought it back. And then the stinker didn't want to give it up. One thing I've noticed, the only time she tries to hold on to that dumbbell is after she's made a mistake. The rest of the throws were off center or straight, enough to make her think but not too difficult so that she isn't successful.
On to recalls. Something must have clicked last night, although maybe too much :uhoh:. On the very first recall she came running nice and fast, and then just as fast went into a down about 15 feet from me. Problem is, I had NOT given a signal....Shame, cause it was a really nice down. Anyhow, then we reset and did some straight recalls with lots of praise for being fast & straight. Then the first down on recall was very good! So we mixed up straight recalls and drops for a bit. I was very happy with all the drops, clean and fast . Over all I think it was a successful learning session.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Not a lot of time to work with Penny today. Played with the skateboard for a couple minutes, not much.

Approached the separation problem at a new angle today. I noticed she wasn't whining when I put her in the hallway to be by herself while I studied. I decided to work with that and leave the room, come back, give her a treat, and keep repeating. Penny didn't whine at all so I think it's working. It also helps that it's the end of the day and she was probably worn out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning .. well Faelan and Brady learned a new 'game'

Reading an article in Clean Run had me thinking 'hmmm, remember how fun hula hooping was'?'

So I ordered one, put it together and we all had a great time this morning; the dogs learning my laughing at myself was just as fun as when I laugh with them and falling hula hoops don't hurt LOL They were dancing and having a good time and I worked up to 6 spins going to the left, 3 spins to the right. 

No formal obedience but spinning hula hoops and them making noise when dropping to the ground must count as some form of proofing, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we started with Go Outs from the Dining Room, through the kitchen with a remote treater in the hallway - probably about 35 feet.

Brady did a mark where he anticipated, reset and then a straight Go Out with a treat, followed by 2 Go Outs with the treat followed by a nice tight turn & sit when I walked in to treat. Faelan did 3 Go Outs with Turn & Sits perfectly!!

Then we did some heeling with about turns and fast paces - both dogs did very well.

We finished with straight recalls about 35 feet - I learned something very interesting!! When I stood about 2 feet behind the doorway, both Faelan & Brady wanted to front level with the doorway!! So we worked a bit on that.

Overall I was pleased with the sessions


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After spending a good part of the morning at the doctors office yesterday I didn't feel like working the dogs so they got the day off. That was yesterday but this morning I did signals with Nugget and articles. Nugget was in his lazy mood at first moving like molasses in January but a correction and change in my voice tone got him to get his act together . We did 2 sets of SD and each article was correctly gotten but he turned in place slowly and his butt was " in" on the first one and he was slow going out to the pile then he picked up the correct article dropped it searched some more picked up the correct one again brought it to me sat crooked in front and did a slow finish. TOTALLY SLOPPY!!! After a correction was given along with my change in voice tone he knew I was serious and then worked like I know he can and should and the rest was well done. Signals were done very well. Tonight we will go training at SCKC. all three dogs go to the groomer today but before we go I'll work a little with Hombre doing baited go outs - down- sit- recall- and the stand stay.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We had our obedience training class yesterday. We're making some progress but it seems so slow. Our trainer is definitely of the strive for a perfect score school. I guess you should expect that from someone who has had an NOC. Anyway Gracie's coming along. We did stays at the end of class and I just couldn't get her to stay even though I've been pleased recently with how she's doing with those. As soon as we got outside she found a snowy spot to relieve herself. So I told her I could understand why she was having trouble with the stays and thanked her for not having an accident in the training room. Even though she's almost 17 months old, I feel like I'm still learning to read what's going on with her. I made a mental note to make sure she's had a chance to go before class starts. Got a little lazy with that because of all the snow around.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am continuing to work on impulse control with Harris, and a few weeks ago, I had the food dish on the floor and was waiting for him to stop focusing on the food before feeding him. He's had a lot of practice with shaping since he was little, so he offers funny things every now and then. He started to offer this craned neck behavior and I reinforced it for a few sessions and then put it on cue  Maybe when we finally compete in something I can call him to attention before we go into the ring. This goofy boy keeps me laughing. 






Harris is starting to do more in class now, and I have become much more aware of stress signals in Kea. She is sooooo sensitive, even just telling her "whoops, try again" is enough to shut her down. We're back to basics in the online focus class and continuing to work on confidence building for the ring. She's brilliant when we practice by ourselves, but these are foundation issues that I need to resolve if we ever have a chance at a CD. Oh well, live and learn. My trainer says I have second dog syndrome because I'm noticing all of the mistakes I made with Kea and determined not to make them again with Harris.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My Rally instructor got stuck in the building's entrance due to snow plows piling all the snow there from the road. Ironically, our snow plow came ten minutes into this dilemma. 

I pulled into the side entrance and found the gate was shut, so I had to park on the street (the building's inside a fairground). Penny wasn't happy that I left her in the car to go help push, but I did leave the heat running for her. 

By the time five of the class members arrived, we got the car rocking enough to free our instructor. Penny was a little amped up since she was left alone for a few minutes. I worried that this would mean she would fail the agility evaluation.

The first run through was done off-leash. Right at the start, a distraction bowl was on the ground and filled with cheese (with a grate covering). Penny went over to sniff it but came back (with some hesitation) when I called. Good focus after that obstacle. The last sign was by the bowl too and Penny didn't hesitate for as long when I called her back. I was very happy with how she dealt with the distraction. 

Second run-through I did on leash, since all the evaluators had come and I didn't want to take the chance that Penny would act up. 

They set up jumps and weaves for a couple teams to run through and the dogs being tested had to remain relatively calm. Penny had to walk past a line of food also (I had treats). Another test was that we had to walk around the ring, which was pretty basic. I was so nervous about the evaluation, but Penny passed with no problems! She starts agility March 1st, as long as the three remaining class spots fill in. They showed me that five other people were on a waiting list for the class so I'm hoping they're still interested. 

There's going to be another Golden in the class. He's really pretty, and the owners said he's a therapy dog. I walked by one of the owners and Penny jumped on him. I told Penny off as usual, and the man said he didn't mind. I replied that I did, since I'm really tired of getting that response whenever I tell people I'm training her to greet calmly. I just walked away....wasn't in the mood to deal with it. I thought someone who had gone through the therapy training with their dog would have a little more understanding for someone who's still training polite greetings with theirs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I left my pup at home last night because my patience with him was exhausted. I really don't know what more he could have done to aggravate me yesterday after peeing just before going to the groomers on the foyer floor pooping on the rec room carpet 2 minutes after being out knocking over the water bowl after I just filled it causing me to have to mop the floor AGAIN ripping the bandana off Sadies neck trying to eat it after he got it running away with it not wanting to give it to me or biting down on Nuggets ear hard enough to cause Nugget to cry. Hombre is my seventh golden puppy and is the hardest to housebreak but he is the puppy from hell. They all do things you don't want them to do but Hombre just doesn't quit, his getting in trouble is a constant thing and I can't wait till he grows up.

Training last night was good and bad in the utility ring we only practiced go outs and ALL of them were poor to terrible period. In his open work while not perfect it was darn good. The DOR 2x extremely fast drop fast recalls with beautiful f+ f. Heeling too very nice with only a forge on the fig8 ( my fault ) .S+D perfect but the ROHJ and BJ it took a couple of each to get fronts that I was satisfied with. The ROF well done. The only bad job was his anticipating the lock up on the MSFE at the end of the evening which we needed to repeat with the instructor saying " stand your dog " twice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was fun 

We worked heads up starts, starting from slows, fasts and normals. About turns and then fronts with angled fronts (without platform).

Brady did well - I do need to watch the butt flare on about turns. All else was good to excellent. 

Faelan -- he had that high steppin' prance going on LOL not something I generally encourage but he didn't look like a Clydesdale and was just so happy I thought it was cute!! His head and neck were also not in that extreme heads up posture that I personally hate. His fronts from the center were perfect, from my left were pretty good but needed resets coming in from my right. 2 of the mirrors crashing down did not phase him when his tail swiped Bozo causing a domino effect, so that too was great!

Happy dogs, happy Sharon


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

last nigh we had a big agility course to run, and Kerrie Ann did good. She lost focus a lot, and wanted to see people instead of running the course. This happens where the dogs are not really into the class, and want to do their own thing.

Last week, Kerrie Ann was on fire tho!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a breakthrough with Penny today. I haven't been making a note of me working with her on walks in the training log because she's been such a pain and absolutely zero progress had been made. I had her walking very nicely on a loose leash for walks without her jumping on me when she was eight months old. Then she went into heat late October/November and I didn't take her on walks. My mom was worried something would happen *cough* unwanted puppies if I did. The month and a half she went without walking was enough for her to become a complete terror on walks after her heat. I gave up for a few weeks and started to slowly reintroduce the concept at a pace I could handle. 

Today I got a solid ten minute block of loose leash walking with *no *jumping! There were a few jumps in the middle and end of the walk, and I had to stop a lot when she hit the end of the leash. She also has a new habit where she deliberately walks ahead of me and slows down right in front of me so she can go "you're in my way, now I jump on human". It felt so good to finally make progress with waling her again. I'm hoping she'll improve enough over the next couple weeks that I can walk her as long as I used to. 

I decided to take Penny to a lure coursing drop-in at another club, but the building turned out to be an old school. Absolutely no lighting in the parking lot, and the entrance led to a gym. A gym member told me to go up what turned out to be an unlit stairwell with a locked door, then afterwards told me to go around back. Ended up being the entrance to a baseball practice. I could hear dogs barking a couple times, so I knew I was close. The second floor had a banner with the club's name on it, and the lights were on, but I couldn't find the place. I'm disappointed since it's something Penny would have loved to try just once for fun.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just worked a little with the pup yesterday as he was in " I just want to play mode" not work or please you mode. We did a few baited go outs from 10 ft. But I had to hold him before telling him to " go out " because stay isn't firm at all. F+F coming along and so are sit and down . He will stand but not stay for more than a few seconds. Housebreaking is not coming along at all with 2 accidents yesterday after just being out which is driving me crazy . This little one has a different agenda than mine.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there a number for a club member you can call to find where the sessions are held?



Eclipse said:


> I had a breakthrough with Penny today. I haven't been making a note of me working with her on walks in the training log because she's been such a pain and absolutely zero progress had been made. I had her walking very nicely on a loose leash for walks without her jumping on me when she was eight months old. Then she went into heat late October/November and I didn't take her on walks. My mom was worried something would happen *cough* unwanted puppies if I did. The month and a half she went without walking was enough for her to become a complete terror on walks after her heat. I gave up for a few weeks and started to slowly reintroduce the concept at a pace I could handle.
> 
> Today I got a solid ten minute block of loose leash walking with *no *jumping! There were a few jumps in the middle and end of the walk, and I had to stop a lot when she hit the end of the leash. She also has a new habit where she deliberately walks ahead of me and slows down right in front of me so she can go "you're in my way, now I jump on human". It felt so good to finally make progress with waling her again. I'm hoping she'll improve enough over the next couple weeks that I can walk her as long as I used to.
> 
> I decided to take Penny to a lure coursing drop-in at another club, but the building turned out to be an old school. Absolutely no lighting in the parking lot, and the entrance led to a gym. A gym member told me to go up what turned out to be an unlit stairwell with a locked door, then afterwards told me to go around back. Ended up being the entrance to a baseball practice. I could hear dogs barking a couple times, so I knew I was close. The second floor had a banner with the club's name on it, and the lights were on, but I couldn't find the place. I'm disappointed since it's something Penny would have loved to try just once for fun.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Recalls 3x with Hombre its getting better stays till I get 10-15 away this morning several f+ f some very good some not so much as the treats are Hombres main concern right now. A few baited go outs that he actually stayed long enough for me to put cheese on my door and return to him and then send him with go out. I didn't put any sit orders together with the go outs just simply happy he stayed on them.we also did a 40 second down stay without breaking . Nugget had to be put outside as he just got in the way trying to get the cheese on the door and he wanted the treats I was giving Hombre but I told him there isn't any free lunch anymore gotta earn it. After I was done with Hombre I put him outside and Nugget did articles 2x each and again he was slow returning the first but he earned his buttt slap again and then he was fine doing the rest very nicely. You would think he would learn by now. Signal exercise done 2x the first time perfect second he missed the sit signal after having done it correctly moments earlier , his mind was just on treats again which again were withheld silly boy just doesn't want to accept no work no pay.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> Is there a number for a club member you can call to find where the sessions are held?


I called it when I was at the building, but all I got was their voice mail. I sent them an email, so I'll find out if I was at the right building or not.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to classes today 

Brady had Rally where he was distracted a bit - 2 singing dogs were there - a husky and another dog. And then he remembered he was skittish with that instructor or that particular setup?? It is a small ring opening with stuffed animals, a couch and other things so he probably feels pressure - he did fairly well regaining focus but he did want to meet a few of the dogs -- 

Faelan was fun!! Up, happy excited to be working. Heeling was awesome, signals very nice, scent articles beautiful, glove #3 pivot - retrieve- front perfect, MSFEs perfect, but his Go Outs were focused on a wall socket and probably would have cost a point or 2 each. His directed jumping was perfect as were his fronts. He was finished perhaps a third of the time, other times I released him up or I returned to heel. His drop on recall very nice, his retrieve on the flat was uber excited - perhaps too much so  He did slide into the dumbbell while dropping his head for the retrieve and kind of kept sliding for a few feet. 

It was fun.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm very proud to report that I took Penny on a walk today and she didn't jump once! When one car passed us she did do a little half jump, but when I told her to settle she put her butt right back down. I won't count that as a jump since she chilled out as soon as I told her to. I'm thinking she might have had a light bulb moment yesterday. It's also possible that since this was a night walk, she does better with less stimulus to excite her. I'm going to do one day walk and one night walk tomorrow and see what the cause of her having an excellent walk is. Penny did hit the end of the leash a lot at the end of the walk but I'm fine with having to stop for that. She also has a tendency to meander left and right but I think that will be a lot easier to fix than her jumping on me. It was such a relief to not have to stop for five minute intervals and wait for her to calm down.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We went to run thrus today because I volunteered to steward at our club. 
Stewarding is exhausting. I got 2 free runs for working all day.
I entered Dee Dee in a Novice slot and Gladys in an open spot to do ROF only.
I thought maybe that way she would enjoy it and think obedeens was fun! 
Dee Dee did a combo BN and Novice run; 1st heeling pattern and figure 8 were pretty bad for attention; after I got rid of the treat and used my voice and moved faster, she did a fine job. She couldn't handle the sit stays but some of the other handlers thanked me for being a distraction.

The best part - Gladys did pretty good, she's not well versed in coming in front, but she liked it and aced the out of sight sits and downs.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Both girls did some heeling today, both off and on leash. I also did some figure 8's with Finley, and could feel her driving around on the outside turn so very happy with that. Both also did recalls, Banshee just straight and Finley a mixture of straights and drops. Knock on wood, Finley's drops are still good and we don't seem to be having any more traveling issues.....Retrieve on flat and over the high jump, doing good on that too. I think I will try to stick the high jump in my car this week and try this on the road with Finley. I have no Show N Goes for her and I through next month. One of the "local" clubs is having a trial the end of March. I'm going to call and see if they will be having a show N go prior to the trial. I've checked their website and Facebook but don't see anything scheduled.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am hopefully heading out to the SBGRC winter get together and then to Brady's rally class. This will depend on the weather - right now it is foggy and under under freezing and we have a potentially serious snow storm moving in.

So far (8am) both the get together and the Rally class are still 'on'

I am so very glad I got Towhee up to Sunfire last weekend - this weather is seriously getting old, our snow is half way up my thighs and well, time for spring!!

Now to go check on my Weaves assignments


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre's stays were better today as we did 3 go outs from 10-12 ft that he stayed allowing me to go to the door bait it with cheese return to him and send him to " go out " . I did ask him to sit which he did but he took a few steps and they weren't facing me as they have to be but it's coming along. We also did a few recalls which he again stayed till called and sat in front of me but not as straight as it must be. Tomorrow at club I will start to teach the "watch me" and try to do a little heeling with this wild pup. Good Luck with this to me. Yesterday I fried myself a egg for lunch and put the sandwich on the table to let the 3 dogs in from the yard . Hombre was first in and he immediately counter surfed it right off the plate before the others even got in the house. The whole day yesterday he was an extremely bad puppy pooping twice on carpeting chewing on furniture in my bedroom aggravating Nugget biting him stealing the other dogs food just really being as obnoxious as he could be. I will truly be very happy when he gets adult teeth slows down and becomes housebroken . Yesterday he was " let out " every hour on the hour and still mistakes in the house and he is fed at consistent times what really blows my mind is he comes in after being out 15-20 minutes and poops 3-4 minutes after he comes in when I put him out immediately again to try it again NOTHING. 

Nugget did articles and signals this morning 2x each pretty good both exercises.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful time at the SBGRC get together!! Great people, fun dogs and agility equipment set out.

I worked Brady on some ring entrances, tunnels, dog walk, 2 x 2 weaves ( first 1 set then 2), tables (1st try he couldn't possibly do the high table but then he relaxed  ), chute, tire and a few simple sequences involving the above. Then we worked more ring entrances; he was tending towards curiosity today so we had several resets each time we worked ring entrances but then he was highly rewarded for success.

Then Faelan came in and was much loved up by a certain someone  He got to be among the dogs inside while we were eating pizza LOL he did get a crust and he helped himself to several people's empty hands while they were standing up (not eating) with a hand that obviously needed a handsome golden head underneath for petting!! Luckily he has very good taste or perhaps the people were inviting him? What a love he is!! None of his puppies' potential owners were there - bummer. I would have liked to meet them and have them meet my Faelan. 

Then we worked some fast paced agility with some distance thrown in; followed by ring entrances and 2 sets of signal exercises - we both had a blast.

I am thinking tonight's rally will be a no-go for Brady & I , the air is heavy with the coming snow and it is about an hour each way for me.

ETA: and I am honestly thrilled with how many comments were made about how handsome / good looking golden Brady is growing up to be


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hard to believe but Hombre has been relatively good today no accidents and he has taken a few naps instead of his usual antics , maybe there is hope LOL


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

The weather today was too nice to stay home, I think it got up to 62 so a good day to train away from home. I started off by taking Banshee up to the boardwalk and as predicted, it was crowded, lots of people and their dogs. I think we spent about 2 and 1/2 hours there. Some of the time I just sat on a bench with her and let her soak up all the sights and sounds. We did walk up and down the boardwalk once or twice and did intermittent heeling and short fronts. She did really well, as long as she knew a treat was coming. That's okay though, her sits on heel were there and she has been a hard nut to crack on that for some reason . She met a lot of dogs and people too, so a very productive day at the beach. 
After taking Banshee home, I took Finley up to Lewes, a small fishing town where they have a baseball field, tennis courts, docks, ect. My thought was to work in the basketball court, but with the nice day people were using it. Which really worked out well in the long run, because there was a ton of distractions there....
It took her a while before she could give me enough attention to work. Lots to take in and sniffing all around. After about a half hour or so of walking around we went to a large grassy area adjacent to the playground and basketball courts and started to work. Heeling, some retrieves on flat, and recalls. I didn't bring the high jump, but had the dumbbell. Each drop on recall was really good, and I didn't see any hesitation on the straight recalls. One retrieve on flat she anticipated when I said, "Send your dog!". After that we did several more where she stayed until sent. In between all this she played with her ball which really makes her day. Shortly after we first got there, I tried to tug with her, but that tug toy and I couldn't compete with all the interesting sights and sounds.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks like Reagan's first conformation show is in May (she will be 7.5 months old), and I am seriously considering entering her in obedience... She is 4 months now and doing very well in training. It would be more for ring experience than actually expecting a leg to a title. Obviously I won't do it if Christy advises against it. But I want to... Thoughts please???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> It looks like Reagan's first conformation show is in May (she will be 7.5 months old), and I am seriously considering entering her in obedience... She is 4 months now and doing very well in training. It would be more for ring experience than actually expecting a leg to a title. Obviously I won't do it if Christy advises against it. But I want to... Thoughts please???


If you want my honest advice - no way, don't even consider it. Work her on leash around the show, but I strongly suggest if you have high goals for her in the future in obedience I would wait until you know she is truly ready - not just in knowing the skills but mentally ready to handle it too.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> If you want my honest advice - no way, don't even consider it. Work her on leash around the show, but I strongly suggest if you have high goals for her in the future in obedience I would wait until you know she is truly ready - not just in knowing the skills but mentally ready to handle it too.


See that's what I think I ought to do, but I _want_ to. I am trying to convince myself I can just treat it like a practice. And yes, I have high goals for her. I fully intend to take her through a UD title.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I totally agree with Jodi to young and can't possibly be ready for a trial , train for awhile longer you'll be glad you waited


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> See that's what I think I ought to do, but I _want_ to. I am trying to convince myself I can just treat it like a practice. And yes, I have high goals for her. I fully intend to take her through a UD title.


I know it's really hard to wait when they are doing well, but trust me, I've done the "show the dog too early" thing, and I've regretted it. There is actually a thread on one of the obedience Facebook groups right now about putting a CD on a dog before it is a year old. Pretty much every person who said they did it would not do it again. 

The thing is, you really can't treat it just like a practice. For instance, if you start heeling and the cute little dog outside the ring catches your dog's attention, there's really not too much you can do about it. And all you've taught your dog is there is a different set of expectations in the ring from in training. Not to mention, the formality and lack of communication in the ring can make a dog think the ring is a scary place to be if they aren't really trained to work like that yet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too would suggest you wait - go to matches once Reagan turns 6 months or so and see how she does. Then perhaps Rally or CDSP where you can give her verbal support.

I have pretty much decided that Brady, at 2 1/2, is not ready for standard obedience yet - he has his RA and earned both his RN and RA with very nice scores and placements, but I needed to give him verbal support. Now he can do the obedience routines pretty much through Utility, but he is not comfortable enough in the ring; which is our current priority. 

I guess what I am trying to say is take your time, make sure your dog is physically, mentally and emotionally ready to go into a ring - going into a formal ring environment too soon can end a dogs' obedience career before it ever gets started. There is so much more to obedience than the exercises themselves.





Eowyn said:


> It looks like Reagan's first conformation show is in May (she will be 7.5 months old), and I am seriously considering entering her in obedience... She is 4 months now and doing very well in training. It would be more for ring experience than actually expecting a leg to a title. Obviously I won't do it if Christy advises against it. But I want to... Thoughts please???


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I did the day/night walk test today and I think I have my answer. Penny jumped up five times on the day walk and she got sassy with me when I waiting her out on the fourth jump. The good thing is that this was only at the end of the walk. She was good for the first three-fourths of the walk, and that was with passing one shoveler and three dogs towards the beginning.

Zero jumps on the night walk, plus she stayed at my side or behind me for the first part of it. 

I think Penny's getting better at walking overall, plus she just does better at night.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Another fun match today! Kea did mainly focus work and a little bit of heeling outside the ring. Then we did a ring entry with attention and like five offered focus plus behavior exercises (mostly fronts and finishes) for our online focus class in the ring. Then we left the ring. I had her lined up for group stays, but it was a huge group and some of the dogs were questionable. We've worked for three solid months to build a positive association with the ring and I didn't want to undo that, so I decided to can the stays at the last minute and instead she did her stays outside the ring. She has a really solid stay, so I could see no good reason to make her do it in there today. I was also able to get her to engage in a game of tug in the parking lot. 

Harris did some mat work, a little heeling and A LOT of play and offered focus. All outside the ring. 

The match was in a dirt-floor arena, so I bathed and groomed both dogs when I got home. We are all exhausted!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training and instructing at my club tonight with the start of " watch me " and short heeling for Hombre and group sits and downs which he will probably be more of a distraction for the other dogs but it can't hurt to get him started. Nugget I want to work go outs with and the DJ but mostly tonight concentrate on open exercises.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training for my guys this morning. I used the time to watch assignment videos for weaves and then clearing the Xterra and driving to work in yet another snow storm <sigh> ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre did 2 of 3 stays while I baited the door with cheese and left on order running when given the " go out order" he also sat on the third but it still not facing me directly but he is learning. 2 recalls at about 15 ft off leash which he held the stays till called . A few f+ f and the stand which while only done one time it was very good and he held it while I walked 6 ft away and returned to heel position. These exercises were done in my home WITHOUT any distractions. Nugget too worked articles one time after Hombre was in his crate which were well done. I like doing articles at home because it's that much less to carry into a training site as with two dogs as a few of you know the things needed can quickly get out of hand. We then did the MSFE and the Signal exercise each just one time and Nugget was " up" so his speed going for articles returning from the pile and his turn s in place were nice and accurate. We also did the turn to the left 2x as in the glove exercise and the quarter turn to the L + R.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

With no weekly classes to attend, Lexx and I go to the building 3 or 4 times a week to work on our obedience.

Yesterday I ran Lexx through a Novice course in which I did not treat him. He did very well but I could tell he was wondering where the treats were!! Following that, I did some signals with him. He did those very well which earned him lots of treats so he was very happy again!!

We worked on full length go outs which were probably the best he has done and also did some directed jumping which was also nicely done. 

All in all, his obedience exercises are very well done and I'm very proud of how far he has come. Now, if I could just get him to relax in the obedience ring, we would be on our way!!

There is an obedience fun match scheduled this Friday but with the long weekend coming up, we decided to take advantage of it and go out of town for a few days. When we made plans to go away, the match was not scheduled, otherwise, I probably would have stayed home to attend it.

We still haven't gone back to agility class. I'm just not sure there is much point until I can find a trainer to work with us privately. Continuing on with class only to do the same thing week after week is getting us nowhere. 

Lexx's sire's owner is very much into agility and wants to me to take Lexx there so she can watch and work with him a bit. It's an 8 hour drive from where we are so I'm hoping to be able to take her up on her offer sometime this spring/summer. 

I've also been doing the focus exercises in our Get Focused class. When we are alone or even outside, he focuses very well. We'll see how his focus is when we head back to our obedience working group in 2 weeks. Even then, it's not so much he's not focusing, it seems more like stress to me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anybody have any tips on teaching kickback stand?

I'm having trouble with Gracie moving forward as she goes from a sit to a stand and then a wiggle or two before she stays. The trainer that Zoe and I worked with had us stand on the right side of the dog facing the dog and sweep our hand out away from the dog's nose. That seemed to work pretty well to get Zoe into a stand. Our current trainer explained that if you want to work past novice you really don't want your dog moving into the stand. He has us with the dog in heel position to do the stand but it's just not working very well for us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I kind of let my dogs 'pop' into a stand; I lift my elbow straight up which they follow with a pop up and they brace into a stand as their front feet land. 

I now simply teach the moving stand with the pop up and/or a hand target. Your dog does not have to be sitting when any Stand starts  Novice stand, they can walk into it. Signal exercises your dog will be heeling and stands without sitting. Moving Stand For Exam again has the dog locking into a stand. The pop up stand works for all the stands and has a nice looking hand signal. My dogs eventually learn to stand from a sit but I no longer teach the stand that way - it just kind of evolves since I may need it when we go in the ring.

One past instructor had my dog(s) sitting in heel position and had me kind of scooch down and place my left hand into the pocket formed by the hind leg and abdomen and apply slight pressure while sliding the hand (palm down) towards the gonads to stabilize. The dog should kick back into a stand.

Another method which can work if your dog is not afraid of feet and/or has no tendency towards submissive peeing or skittishnes is to have your dog sitting in heel position and kind of tap the underbelly in front of the hind foot with your foot. The dog startles into a stand.

These are a few ways.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I got a response from the lure coursing people. I _was _in the right place! They told me the door in the stairwell is one of their entrances, but it's a back entrance. Why it was locked I'll never understand. They told me I should have knocked, but how was I supposed to know that? There was no sign indicating it led anywhere, and the person I talked to said they usually don't hear the knocking over dogs barking anyways.

They told me where their main entrance is and I remember passing it. It's just a narrow driveway at the back of the building, but it looked like it belonged to a house. I'm going to try going there again in the summer. It will be easier to locate the entrance when it isn't dark out. Ironically, their website claims "it's fairly easy to find us!" It's a shame that I'm getting a bad impression from this place because they offer a lot of agility classes. I do like that I was given a direct number to call, so when I go down the next time I should be able to get help if I can't locate the entrance.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I teach stand by holding the leash behind my back and taking a step backward


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it does seem like there are a variety of ways to teach stand.

For the pop up what is the hand signal that accompanies the raising the elbow or is the signal just the raising of the elbow?

I think I'll give the leash behind the back a try.

Do you think there's anything about the structure of Goldens that makes a kickback stand difficult for them? The standard poodles in our class seem to do it so easily. There's a dachshund in the class and it's owner is using the suitcase(?) method where you wrap the leash around their belly and pick them up like a suitcase. Not going to try that one with Gracie. (And did you ever hear of anyone else doing obedience with a dachshund?)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a UDX7 dachshund around here


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> There's a UDX7 dachshund around here


Wow! I'm trying to visualize the jumping and what their jump height would be.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tonight we did fronts and then we did down stays while I made funny noises with my mouth. Then I pulled out the camera.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Tonight we did fronts and then we did down stays while I made funny noises with my mouth. Then I pulled out the camera.


Wow, Phoenix is really growing up  He's gorgeous, and such expressive eyes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

About the pop up - my hand will be at waist level in heel position with my elbow at my side and then my upper arm raises kind of taking the elbow, forearm and hand with it - hope that makes sense.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked on a few precision elements in the house. Overall Faelan did very, very well while Brady was somewhat distracted.

I started with Figure 8s around zen bowls with deli chunks of turkey ... many restarts for Brady. Faelan did very well.

Then we worked finishes which had both dogs hitting the position ~90% of the time. Brady was occasionally bopping my hanging left hand so I tried bring my hand up to heel position which was less than successful; no nose bops but his rear was out. We'll work on this.

Then we worked heeling with right turns and changes of pace - I have come to the realization that I consider my dog to be lagging when technically they are within heel position - I prefer the more forward position where the shoulder is in line with my hip where Faelan & Towhee (and King, Rowdy & Casey before them) all heel so I will work on getting Brady more forward rather than having his neck/ear in line with my seam. I have only had one judge hit me for my preferred heel position so I just won't show to him since I consider him somewhat erratic in his scoring anyway.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last night could have been considerably better. Nugget working the go outs was off to say the least none were " a picture of perfection " and all would have cost points from one to three at least. He was just not into working clean last night and the fronts on everything were also off other than one or two. Then I wanted to start Hombre in group s+d which I did but as we were about to enter the ring he started to do his circle dance like he needed to poop so without a coat I took him out but he saw two labs coming in and wanted to play but their owner took them inside and now he just stood there. It was in the 20 s without a coat so after I took him back in guess what he did right by the ring YEP. we finally got in the ring did the 1 minute sit progress here then we were to do the long down except he wouldn't go down even with some force so because I was holding everyone up I told them down your dogs and everyone did and left the ring. Can anyone guess what Hombre did for an encore you guessed it he peed a gallon which of course I then had to find the beach water bottle and paper towels to clean his second accident up in a matter of minutes. That ended my training with either of my two boys, and yes I had taken Hombre out 3 times before his accidents. Ahh puppies!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry you did not have a better training day yesterday!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning at SCKC training went better even though in the run thru Lynn my instructor gave us Nugget missed getting the leather article which I'll take the blame for because I had heavy hot dog treat smells on my hands and I over scented not only the article but held my hand to his nose instead of just waving it in front of his nose. I know better but. Signals heeling part pretty good and signals were well done other than the front after the recall part. Front straight but a little fat leg nothing new there. The DJ exercise is the part that made my day because my inconsistent boy who couldn't do a good go out to save his life yesterday nailed them today . They were fast straight and dead center and although 3 of 7 were baited I called for him to sit BEFORE he got to eat the cheese which he did and the jumps were correctly taken. In open he also did better than yesterday with good fronts for the most part and nice finish's . His DOR again to die for and the recalls nice. Dumbbell work also pleased me today.

The little guy true to form peed in the ring after being taken out twice . Hombre for the first time ever got to wear a pinch collar which I'm thinking he wasn't that excited about . It did help in the very short attempt we made at heeling but he doesn't have the foggiest idea yet of what this is about. We did some f+ f and drum roll please when it was time for the group s+d although he wouldn't sit in line with the seventeen other dogs because I was playing judge and because I was asked to take over the s+d part of training for Lynn because she has a sit problem with her own dog and wanted to go out of sight I had Hombre sit in the middle of the ring with me on a 6 ft leash and he did the full minute long sit. After everyone returned to their dogs we then proceeded with the long down and here is the very best part of the day my 4 month 1week old pup did the 5 minute down stay without breaking. Of course I was holding his loose leash only a few ft from him but wow a full 5 minutes very pleased with this today . Maybe he was tired maybe he just saw all the older dogs doing the same but whatever the reason I'll take it. I know he is a long long way from open but it told me he CAN do it. So aside from the messing up of articles with Nugget and Hombre peeing in the ring( again) it was a pretty good day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

glad today's session went better!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We had a busy training week. Sunday was one of our club fun days. I didn't bring crates so took Dee Dee in first - it was really noisy and busy with agility equipment set up and lots of friends and 4-legged family. I did focus work when we first got in then she got to socialize and play with the agility equipment. She did pretty good for someone leery of new things. We did some heeling around - she did good.

Next I brought Gladys in. Oh boy she was cra-cra .. as soon as we got in the door there was some agility equipment stacked against the wall, she barged through the tunnel full speed into whatever it was parked up against, then tried to charge up the A-frame before I stopped her. 
Next she pretty much did the tasmanian devil imitation while I held on to her leash at the collar for dear life. Someone gave me a string cheese stick which I used to do focus work, then she settled down nicely. I took her in the ring and did some heeling and played with some of the equipment too. 

Dee Dee went to field class Monday - she worked on lining - the usual learning curve, got stopped and re-told what to do a few times then was a little hesitant to go, but we worked through it. She does well with lots of encouragement when she is doing the right thing.

We went to drop in for dummies tonight, she did the kangaroo and annoyingly chewed her leash quite a bit, but settled down and did quite well, I was proud of her heeling. She can't stay if her life depended on it. There's a big doofy young shepherd in the class who fixates on other dogs and barks, I think she may have been a little nervous, but she did everything she was supposed to, it is a kind of busy class for a little skittish nervous nelly, so maybe that's why she breaks .. or she misses me. She doesn't break to run around the room like the others, she breaks to come to me. 

Love the little midget <3


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles with Nugget this morning and although he got them right I wasn't very happy with him. His turns in place were slow and the sit was crooked , leaving was slow again and the fronts were poor. We also did signals and a short heeling pattern in the house wasn't great but acceptable because Nugget is in his lazy mode today and just wants treats for nothing which isnt going to happen . 

Hombre like most goldens is food motivated and this morning did 3 fast recalls off leash at about 15-20 ft and sat in front of me on my " sit" order and finished very very nicely . We did a stand stay and he held it plus a 1 minute down stay which he also held . Some real progress with the pup. Three go outs from the kitchen to front door thru the foyer with cheese on the door about 20 ft were direct to cheese at full running speed and he stayed in position till I gave him the go out order . No sits were asked of him. Tonight training at SCKC where I'll work more open exercises with Nugget doing only go outs in the utility ring for our 5 minutes in there tonight . I'll TRY OFF LEAD recalls with the pup when we do group recalls which ought to be interesting if not successful.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget did well heeling tonight having only a crooked sit in fig8. The fronts were his usual about 50/50 straight and crooked. The DOR beautiful, very fast . He did go outs (4) with 10 more ft added about 65 ft half baited but still arching and cutting them short.
We also did gloves no mistakes and they were gotten with a brisk going and returning alas with poor f+ f.

Hombre does not want to heel and definitely dislikes the pinch collar but too bad so sad. He did 2 recalls that were fast and right to me but unlike what he does at home the fronts were way off and the finish's nonexistent they were done on a 25 ft flexi which he will have to learn to adjust to. High light of the evening his sit and down stays 11/2 minute sit 5 minute down without breaking and he did a stay for the stand for examination albeit with a leash making him a little suitcase but he stood and I was able to walk around back to heel position little by little he is learning but heeling will be a challenge .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was inside (yesterday & Wednesday were weaves outdoors). 

We worked some heeling with an emphasis on tail wagging, heads up focus followed by signals and a few fronts. Both Faelan and Brady did very well  Garlic coated steak was today's reward & distraction 

I missed both Tue and Wed classes due to traffic/driving conditions.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon the weather around here isn't anything to brag about very very cold and slippery driving yesterday morning too! I will be very happy to see this winter end its been a pain and the poor dogs trying to go potty with about 9-10 inches of crusted frozen snow breaking under their weight just miserable for them to say nothing of the mess I'll have to clean when it finally melts.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre and I did a little heeling this morning in the kitchen- foyer a small improvement from last night but a very very long way to go. Nugget did his article 2x each and he was " up " and did a good job earning plenty of praise and Dingo treats. We also did signals and a short heeling pattern and the only mistake made is mine giving Nugget the recall signal after the down instead of the sit signal . My brain not totally engaged this morning but my pattern trained dog knew what I wanted and sat. The MSFE also done and done well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This winter is getting old -- seriously.

I hope to make my classes tomorrow with Faelan & Brady at 12 & 1 respectively, but will probably not make Brady's 6pm class which is a make up class for a cancelled due to snow class.

Sunday I have run thrus starting at 10am (Faelan OB & UB while Brady has 2 NB runs) which will probably be cancelled due to snow.

Sunday evening I have a class with Brady which I may be able to make depending on when the roads clear.

Monday I have a rental where I am planning an hour of agility, followed by an hour of obedience from Noon to 2 - I have the day off work for President's Day. This should be a go.

Notice, nowhere in this post did I mention visiting my Faelan's puppies, nor visiting my Towhee and her puppies (due tomorrow). Driveway to see them requires a plow truck and chains when its NOT snowing!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning with Nugget outside so no distractions Hombre and I did 3 go outs across the kitchen thru the foyer about 20 ft with cheese on the front door . Hombre STAYED till sent with the " go out " order taking the mark and running as fast as his legs can go. His housebreaking is getting better not 100% yet but a great improvement. We also did several f+f and his finish's when there aren't any distractions ( Nugget) really very good straight and in heel position front 50/50. A stand stay with my making a complete circle around him done 1x but solid. Two recalls both with a hand signal and a verbal order fast and immeadiate. Later this morning I will try a little heeling inside after Nugget and I do a little work.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

At last, I think we are getting more confident on articles. Maple has chosen the correct two articles 9 times in a row. I have been bringing them to work and having a different person handle the ones I won't be scenting. I put those in a plastic bag and the ones I'll scent in a different plastic bag and handle the ones someone else has scented with tongs at home.

Even more encouraging, Maple is acting very confident about her choices. When she finds the correct article, she rarely bothers to check the others. She knows she has it. I think the key to her increasing confidence is that I went back to cleaning the articles better between uses. Lots of experienced handlers say the dog will learn to distinguish the hot scent from the old scent. I tried that for many months, but I think the old scents were confusing to her. Now, I put all the articles in a large dish pan after a session, add enough hot water from the tap to completely immerse them, slosh the water for a few seconds, drain, and set the articles on a table with a metal grate surface outside on the covered patio for at least 48 hours before I use the articles again. My next step is to begin (carefully) reintroducing distractions while she's looking for the articles. 

After another successful article session last night, I worked on straight go-outs. When I go and show her the go-out location, she has no problem running straight to it, but before she knows what it is, I'm having a problem sending her straight to a "cold" location. She'll fixate on a point and ignore my attempts to line her up to the correct point. 

Unlike the northeast, the winter here has been fabuously milld. The high temp yesterday was in the high 50s and it hasn't dropped below freezing at night for a couple of weeks. (I love it.) I've hauled a lot of my equipment out to the yard. Yesterday, I moved the jumps out of the way and set up a straight line of 6 ten-foot ring gates wihich gave me 5 stanchion locations between ring gates.

I put a little bowl up against each of the 5 stanchions. I set Maple facing away from the line of gates. I walked along the gates pretending to put a piece of hot dog in each bowl, but actually putting the hot dog piece in only one. Then I went back to Maple, heeled her so she was lined facing the stanchion with the baited bowl at about half the normal ring distance (to make it easier). 

If she ran to the wrong stanchion, which she did the first 3 or 4 times, I would rush out, show her the right boel with the hot dog piece (not letting her eat the hot dog), go back and resend. She would always go to the correct bowl once she knew where the hot dog was. 

Then, I'd go through the set up again, chosing a different bowl for the hot dog, but pretending to put the treat in all of the bowls.

After 3 or 4 times of initially chosing wrong, she started paying attention to where I was aiming. She got 4 sends in a row correct and we quit. She liked the game. Today, we'll begin increasing the distance from the gates.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I am that person who carries my homemade obedience ring entrance around in my car and sets it up in random parking lots. I practiced some heads-up attention ring entrances with both dogs, and then did some heeling pivots/precision work with Harris. The main focus was getting him to come with me on right turns instead of standing there looking confused. We also practiced backing up on the parking lot lines since I tend to sort of sway to the right and then he ends up wrapping behind me. Excuse the weird camera angle - I had it leaning up against my car tire.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it!! I do similar with ring gating LOL



KeaColorado said:


> Yes, I am that person who carries my homemade obedience ring entrance around in my car and sets it up in random parking lots. I practiced some heads-up attention ring entrances with both dogs, and then did some heeling pivots/precision work with Harris. The main focus was getting him to come with me on right turns instead of standing there looking confused. We also practiced backing up on the parking lot lines since I tend to sort of sway to the right and then he ends up wrapping behind me. Excuse the weird camera angle - I had it leaning up against my car tire.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Didn't get too much done today only worked with Hombre doing a small amount oh heeling which he fought all the way. Three baited go outs which he broke the sit stay once but did go out got the cheese bait I ran after him and when within a couple feet told him to sit which he did facing me YES !!! A couple f+ f and two recalls which were fast right too me but the fronts even with my help were well off. Club tomorrow where I hope I can get a decent utility run from Nugget and work the fronts on the jumping exercises . Heeling practice with Hombre.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Our Saturday's go-out session, with 5 stanchions, 10 feet apart and ring gates in between, was not as successful as Friday's. I thought I might have introduced too much distance too fast. In the fading evening light after training, I found a spray can of orange paint and my 100 ft tape measure. I marked the 20, 30, 40, and 50 ft distances from the stanchions using orange paint on the grass.

Sunday morning, I had a few minutes before George and I went on our Valentine's date. It had occurred to me that maybe I was causing Maple to angle to the left (as she frequently does on go outs). When I set her up, I turn my head to the left to see how well she's lined up. Like many retrievers, she cues in easily to the place I'm looking, or she thinks I'm looking. I did 4 quick go-outs, from 20 feet, 20 feet, 25 feet, and 20 feet, randomly choosing the stanchion for the go out. I made an effort to NOT turn my head to the left, but to heel in position, locking my gaze on the correct stanchion and only looking at Maple out of the corner of my eye. She was correct all 4 times at those short distances. 

George and I went on our Valentine's date to Lewistion to bird a pond by the Snake River where lots of different duck species overwinter. I wanted to add them to my year species list before they headed north to breed. We spent a couple of satisfying hours on a very pleasant winter day and the ducks did not disappoint. Along with the usual gazillion Mallards, we saw Bufflehead, Barrow's Goldeneye, Common Goldeneye, Lesser Scaup, Ring-necked Duck, and Wood Duck. We followed up the birding with an outrageously expensive lunch at Red Lobster.

After I got back home, I did some poodle grooming to get rid of most of Alder's winter ringlets. Then, it was off to work go-outs with Maple again.

Again, I really concentrated on looking straight at the stanchion as we heeled into position each time. I did 20 feet (success), 25 feet (success), 25 feet (went one stanchion to the left; redid), 25 feet (correct), 30 feet (correct), 30 feet (correct). I had planned to "ping-pong" back to an easy 20 feet to end, but it was getting dark and I was very happy with 2 correct 30 feet distances, so we called it a day. I took a break from articles for the weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A lovely training session with awesome people & distractions.

We worked an hour of agility followed by obedience; heeling, signals, broad jumps, Go Outs, scent discrimination, ring entrances, ROF, ROHJ with us alternating dogs outside the rin and dogs inside the ring -- I set scent articles up within a few feet of a girlie's crate who is just coming out of season - no problems. Flying dumbbells - no problem. Oh, Brady did a few SFE and MSFE as well with full exams - he gets confused right now between my leaving him on a stand for exam versus signals - learning curve stuff.

Great session!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think best way to describe February = So far it's either too cold or snowy to train. Lights out.  

We missed class 2 weeks ago because of snow. Last week we had class. This week there was no class because of cold (I guess? - I went out to an empty parking lot at the club, so I assume class was called off for some reason...). 

Wednesday instructor is out of town so no Wednesday classes...

And Thursday privates have been off apparently because of kennel cough (2 of the instructor's dogs). <- This actually had me freaking out because she apparently had the wrong email address for me and I had no clue why she stood me up when I went to class last week!  

So basically I've lost that energy to enter all kinds of obedience trials for rally and BN and want to hold back and see what happens at the fun match next week and in March.

Class last week was fine - except I was slightly under the weather with stomach issues. I don't honestly remember a ton from class other than I never got a chance at the high jump with either dog, and because of my stomach - I didn't care. Bertie broke his down stay, but I'd went and sat down and that probably was too much for him. Things like that.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night training was good and bad , with Nugget in utility he was up and trying but he got the wrong glove because I don't think he could see it as the post blocked his vision . His go outs were not great but he has done them far worse but articles they were the highlight in utility because I tried something and it worked great and made the whole exercise smoother and that was not touching his nose or even waving my hand in front of him just turning in place and sending him . All four articles 2each correctly gotten without a drop just sure clean pickups without hesitation. It wasn't a great run but he was trying to please and that's all I want from him . Hombre doesn't like the pinch collar or heeling so heeling is still a battle in as much as him even trying to stay some where close to heel position but we shall overcome his reluctance to it. He forgot what " swing " meant but he did do a couple 25 ft recalls at the full length of the flexi. Hombre did the full one minute sit stay and after a reset on the down stay only seconds into it he did a full 3 minute down stay with me being a full 25 ft from him on the other end of the flexi and he held his stay when 2 other much older longer trained dogs with their CD broke . Nothing seems to bother the little guy which is good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we had a few low energy type sessions.

First up we worked some heeling with changes of pace, fronts and finishes. Faelan and Brady did well.

Then we worked on nose targeting to the Alley Oop with a focus on just nose touching the ball. They again did well and had a good time 

ETA: Most of my classes and run thrus were cancelled this past weekend due to snow/extreme cold. I also did not make the drop in classes on Saturday since it was snowing.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training with Nugget in utility went well this morning .he was very up and worked cleanly. Articles again done correctly 2x each but he did pick up the correct one only to put it down then pick it up again and return to me. Fronts were better than last night and although half of the go outs were baited he did a good job doing them 6x in all and on the fifth one which I made sure he knew was baited when he got close to it I called for him to SIT which by golly he did and didn't try to get the cheese till I said OK .he wouldn't have stopped a couple months ago. Gloves all three done 2x no mistakes and his front were about 80-90% straight and his finish's too were there. Open work he did everything but not as clean as it took 3resets on the BJ to get a good front and 2 resets on the ROF. DOR beautiful again and the fig8 flawless and very little to fault or complain about his heeling. 

Hombre was about the same as yesterday with heeling f+ f but refused to do the stand. On the long s+d we did 3+ 5 minutes and he was successful even though other people came back to adjust and correct their dogs Hombre held. We also did 2 recalls from 25 ft on a flexi and this he came in fast but fronts were not in the picture today. Overall a pretty fair day of training with the boys and Hombre has had only 1 " accident " in the house since a week ago Sunday so this to is getting better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we kept it light and simple - Towhee seemed to think heeling was what she wanted to focus on and had a hard time keeping her eyes off me or leaving my side.

Alley Oop:
Faelan and Brady are now bopping from about 10 feet away so I will need to move out of the training room to allow more room for resets.

Towhee is starting to offer nose bops from close up

2 sets of 2x2s
Faelan and Brady are both working some pretty extreme angles for entry 
Towhee is watching me rather than the end of the poles so we need to build forward focus for independent weaves again

ETA: My challenge!! Can we do it? Can I get Towhee back into shape and polished enough to hit the Open obedience ring before her next season? We have decided to not spay her so seasons come back into play in planning. Stay tuned ....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - I'm glad Towhee is OK. 

I saw the posts on fb and was mainly worried that something happened to the girlie as far as her losing the litter. Was a relief seeing it wasn't anything that drastic! 


**** Just had a fun training session with the Bird. Little guy is turning into a great heeler. I decided to enter him in Rally Advanced in the next couple months and worked on a lot of the position changes while heeling (moving downs, moving stands, advanced front, etc). Not a problem here at home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked a few things in separate sessions.

*Scent Articles with a platform for fronts & garlicky steak.
*Metal article at 6 o'clock outside, leather at 2 o'clock inside.
Faelan. Brady and Towhee all nailed both metal and leather articles. Brady's returns were a bit slower than usual but not excessively so.

*Heeling with some reverse heeling and halting by steak container.*
Very nicely done although I realized Brady has not been taught reverse heeling yet -- my bad and so we backed up to begin teaching. I was very happy with how up and animated Faelan, Brady and Towhee all were and how well they focused while passing by the steak container


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done 2x all four gotten correctly without any wave of hand or touching Nuggets nose. I believe he just knows what I smell like. We also practiced just f+ f by themselves and turns for the 3 glove and the 1 glove. 
Hombre with the pinch collar turned with prongs on the outside did some short heeling just a few steps and then a sit order which he did seem to improve doing at least he didn't fight it today. We also did 3 off leash recalls only about 15 ft but he came right in and two fronts of the three with my help were very nice. A stand was done which he stood in position with the stay order allowing me to walk 6-8 ft away walk back around to heel position. Coming along ! F+ F also practiced and we started out some time ago with the "swing" finish and Hombre is becoming a master at it , doing them quickly and STRAIGHT. A few sit and downs with both the verbal and hand signal also done which are also coming along well. Lots of TREATS and praise. Tonight training at SCKC


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We've been able to get to all our classes despite the horrible weather. I think it's like minus 15 out now. Gettig old.

Dee Dee went to Rally class last Saturday, Field drills Sunday, sat around watching me do taxes Monday, Field class Tuesday, and Novice drop in Weds. She's pretty comfortable at our club, but the Rally class is at a new place. She's been there at least 4 times now, but still acts terrified when we go in. It's the "busy" place with full carpeting, huge stuffed toys, stacks of equipment, art, video, games, it's a stimulating place. 

They had the stereo system on quiet enough that bass thumping was barely audible but no music. They must do that on purpose to add to the environment. Dee Dee didn't understand that noise and was looking over her shoulder most of the time but settled down for the last half.

I find it extremely helpful to get to training early and spend some time doing focus and letting her acclimate .. as opposed to running in late and starting cold.

I had to do CGC testing Tues and Gladys had to be my "strange" dog. She did great warm ups but acted worse than the dogs taking the CGC test, not paying attention, sniffing the ground, not sitting, not listening. I was embarassed and mad at her. I can't wait until Dee Dee's trained enough to be my CGC dog. She will enjoy it and try hard to do good.

So next round of classes I think I'll do CGC with Dee. At this point field class is sort of lost on her. She does ok but doesnt' seem to have the focus and memory I'm used to. Maybe she's a late bloomer. I'll try to finish JH with her and then see if she gets any better with age. Gladys tries hard because she wants the reward but Dee Dee doesn't seem to care. It's interesting how different they are. I think they care about different things and that's why Gladys is motivated to do good in field and Dee Dee is motivated to do good doing obedience, although I'm not sure what about it she likes ... she seems to like being told what to do and doing it, but in very simple chunks. Like remembering a double isn't included in this category. She likes to work close.

I'm doing an online play class too, for Gladys's benefit for relationship building, but it works for Dee Dee too, actually she likes to engage and play more.
There are some seminars upcoming, I would like to do tricks with Gladys and conditioning with Dee Dee .. but not committed to the entry fees yet.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Only six others showed up for training at SCKC last night which was nice as all that wanted it got extra time in the utility ring. Nugget after getting his mandatory butt tap worked much faster than his norm which I really liked . Go outs again my main thing to work with Nugget were not perfect so he did cut 2 of them short but his enthusiasm made all mistakes acceptable to me last night. Signals heeling in general very nice and the DOR again beautiful . Gloves done 2x well done good pickups turns in place straight going and coming brisk just a nice clean exercise. 

Hombre did three recalls on a 25 ft flexi and the first one was perfect very fast coming straight front and finish but the next two he slowed and the fronts well off. Heeling what you expect with a 41/2 month old puppy. Hombre did a 3 minute sit stay on the flexi with me in sight of course but broke the 5 minute down with 20 seconds to go but still a long time for a pup. Stand for exam using leash to make a suitcase of Hombre he was still a wigglely pup. Overall pretty fun night of training but it sure changes things when two dogs are being trained at the same time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked a few different things (Faelan, Towhee & Brady all did similar exercises) They did well.

Heeling with halts and fasts.

Pop Up stands (Brady with exam and return to heel)

Signal down with signal sit alternating with release, my returning to reward and signal sit.

I set up a small (12x12 inch) carpet square to mark & send them to across the room with a sit in close proximity - I will work towards always turning & sitting with their butt on the square.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts welcome!

I took the plunge and entered Faelan in UDX - the first time either of us will be attempting this.

I get my armband number and it is nowhere on the judging program - either trial.

So, I contact the trial secretary who very nicely sends me my number  BUT, checking the judging program in the wrong class (if I remember UA not UB while OB is fine, but it could be reversed)

I contacted her again but honestly am wondering if it can be truly corrected. I am beginning my UDX quest and a set of wrong class entries does us absolutely no good -- should I just believe the wrong class/wrong number assignments will be corrected properly if the catalog/judging program is wrong? The handwritten confirmation also confirms I did not make a mistake on entry.

FWIW, this is $110 in entry fees and probably 3/4 of a tank in gas.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

No answers, but I'm excited for you!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

@ Sharon I think you will be alright as long as the trial sec.was contacted and she has sent you your entry numbers and your hand written entry was properly filled in. I to have had a entry messed up with the numbers but it turned out ok. Other factors to be considered you still need to Q in both class's and if you do and don't get credit have the sec.contact AKC their mistake not yours.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunrise, Get to the show early enough to check with the Supervisor an hour before the show's official start. If you're in the wrong class, you'll be able to fill out a class transfer form in time. If you're in the right class, you can buy a cup of coffee and relax. 



Sunrise said:


> Thoughts welcome!
> 
> I took the plunge and entered Faelan in UDX - the first time either of us will be attempting this.
> 
> ...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

When you work on doubles, do you let Dee (or Gladys) stare at the first bird down (the memory bird) for a while before you call for the go bird? In training, ask your go-bird thrower to count slowly to five before he throws the go bird. You don't move after the memory bird; let the dog stare at the memory bird until the go-bird thrower does his duck call and then let the dog turn to the go bird. You want the dog to have time to fix the memory bird location in his head. 

In a test, many experienced handlers will line the dog up with the memory bird before they call for the ducks. They let the dog stare at the memory bird until the go-bird thrower gets the dog's attention. 

Like most beginners, I started by turning immediately towards the go-bird location after the memory bird was down. Maple has a fabulous memory and usually didn't have a problem finding the memory bird anyway, but after I started giving her a chance to fix the memory bird in her memory, she was even better. (Now, if we could get past all the training mistakes I've stumbled through in handling... She should would have had that SH a year ago.) 



boomers_dawn said:


> We've been able to get to all our classes despite the horrible weather. I think it's like minus 15 out now. Gettig old.
> 
> Dee Dee went to Rally class last Saturday, Field drills Sunday, sat around watching me do taxes Monday, Field class Tuesday, and Novice drop in Weds. She's pretty comfortable at our club, but the Rally class is at a new place. She's been there at least 4 times now, but still acts terrified when we go in. It's the "busy" place with full carpeting, huge stuffed toys, stacks of equipment, art, video, games, it's a stimulating place.
> 
> ...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Since Maple's been doing great on articles, we've taken a break from them the last few days and focused on the straight go-outs. Somewhere between 30 and 40 feet is when Maple starts to have problems knowing where I want her to go. At 30 feet, she's near 100% at choosing the right stanchion. At 40 feet, she choses wrong about 50 % of the time. So, we've been ping-ponging between 30 and 40.

Last night, we had a light rain when I got home from work. I took the dogs for a short walk and trained outside anyway, because otherwise, Maple is bored and would have pestered me all evening. On go-outs, we did a sequence of 30 ft, 35 ft, and 40 ft (all correct), worked a little on signals and heeling, and then I switched to Alder. I did a few Rally Exercises and even tried working the go-outs with him from about 10 ft. I was reminded, again, why I gave up on Utility with him. He has a lot of problems with fine muscle control and has trouble shifting into just the right alignment; I played with him a little, and got Maple again.

We did a last longish go out of about 38 feet (correct), then went to really short 20 ft go-outs to work on turns. We were all wet by then and went in and had dinner.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> When you work on doubles, do you let Dee (or Gladys) stare at the first bird down (the memory bird) for a while before you call for the go bird? In training, ask your go-bird thrower to count slowly to five before he throws the go bird. You don't move after the memory bird; let the dog stare at the memory bird until the go-bird thrower does his duck call and then let the dog turn to the go bird. You want the dog to have time to fix the memory bird location in his head.
> 
> In a test, many experienced handlers will line the dog up with the memory bird before they call for the ducks. They let the dog stare at the memory bird until the go-bird thrower gets the dog's attention.


Yes, yes, and yes. 
With Gladys I do all of the above. She has the memory of an elephant and any problems with multiples are due to whining and creeping and being re-heeled instead of sitting still and paying attention.

Dee Dee is so fixated on the memory bird she doesn't pay much attention to the go bird. She gets the memory bird then after delivery, is so fixated on it she won't look back out. Even if it's bright white in plain view. She has a one track mind! I suppose I could try not letting her get the memory bird and make her get the go bird first, but I doubt she would do it.

Thanks for the great advice though.

Just wanted to say SUNRISE you are so brave!!!!
Good luck, hope everything works out and big huggies to Faelan


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix is very similar to Dee Dee, he is obsessed with the memory bird, always wants it first, although he has no problem getting the other bird when he's back. I have been working on making him get the go bird first, and I find the worst thing I can do for him is give him extra time to focus on where the memory bird landed. As soon as he sees it land, I need him switching his focus to the go bird.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, so much for that unhelpful advice about the memory bird. Sounds like you have a good field teacher. What does he/she suggest? Have you tried throwing a memory bumper about 100 yards out and a live flyer go bird about 20 yards out?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Seriously???????????

Just heard back from the trial secretary ..... I will need to check with the onsite person .... grrrr ... 

It was an Oaklines entry form I sent so there is no misreading handwriting excuse!!!!!!!

Like I won't have enough on my plate already when I get there. Oh plus I sent her a jpg of the numbers which clearly stated Utility B -- could she at least look? Noooooooooooooo


vent over

ETA: emailed the event chair and she will be looking into the entries and the classes he is entered in.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> Well, so much for that unhelpful advice about the memory bird. Sounds like you have a good field teacher. What does he/she suggest? Have you tried throwing a memory bumper about 100 yards out and a live flyer go bird about 20 yards out?


It wasn't unhelpful .. you were trying to help and I appreciate it 

Dog skool teecher also advocates lining up facing the memory bird, getting a good lasting look, and not turning away. Dee Dee's different. He says she may be slow to mature and don't give up on her.

We have Rally class today - can't wait!

Fingers crossed for Faelan :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks and hope to see you at class 



boomers_dawn said:


> We have Rally class today - can't wait!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Faelan :


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just worked with Hombre on a short heeling exercise and he wasn't pulling away fighting the leash but actually took several steps forward and sat several times on command.We also did a couple about turns. Quality heeling still a very long way to go but every time a small improvement is there. We also did 3 baited go outs at 15-20 ft and he sure runs for the cheese fast and when I run after him and order a sit he does sit but walks a couple ft first. Three recalls all fast right to me and the first one again beautiful f+ f of course treats in my hand guiding to the front and especially the swing finish. It's fun working with the pup as its all so new to him and exciting for me when he does something right. Sits and downs coming along and so is the stand as long as a treat is in the picture. 

Nugget did his articles again 2x without me waving my hand in front of him or just holding it near his nose just my hand at my waist and the turn in place. All 4 sends done correctly with brisk coming and going no dropped articles and best of all today EVERY front was there. Signals after a short abbreviated heeling part got me his usual beautiful lock up without ANY extra steps and a quick down sit and recall and finish. Finally we did the MSFE which couldn't have been better. Everything was done in our home so no distractions and Nugget was comfortable and both dogs had my complete attention because they took turns being sent outside so the other could work with me. Not a real long session for either one but it was a quality one for both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady went to Rally class with me and was so much more focused that last time!! The dogs were quieter and more apt to mind their manners so perhaps it was other dogs I need to really address? He is much better at the Sunday class when we have it  But not so many barking/singing dogs.

Faelan had Open class with the MSFE as his stand exercise - he was up and happy - I used his heavier dumbbell and there was no playing, just beautiful retrieves. His broad jump was a bit iffy - he hasn't seen a broad jump in probably months at this point so I will definitely set up the broad jump at rental tomorrow - weather permitting of course since it is currently snowing and they expect it to switch to ice and possibly rain - hoping it clears out for tomorrow evening.

My driveway is once again snow covered so I cannot do the suggested exercises for weave poles with Brady from this morning's submission - so something else for rental along with some jumping drills -- luckily it is after my class so I think I can go over time at the rental without anyone needing the ring as long as I pay for any overage.

ETA: I also asked the instructor if I could bring my puppy along to watch classes and she said Yes  Another lady was thrilled I asked since she has a husky pup that she'd like to have along as well. I have to remember what size crate to get for puppy transport - I always donate the crates once my pup outgrows and buy again (my attic would be where they are stored and honestly I just don't like that idea)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A couple of videos I posted on facebook of me playing around with the dogs in the living room. Phoenix is working on his backing up skills, and Flip doing a variety of signals.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

At this very moment, we are scheduled to be in our first Open A trial, but I thought better of it and stayed home. The weather has been really something and we have had little to no time working outside on the jumps, retrieves, and drops on recall for at least the past two weeks. Our class was cancelled because of weather on Monday, and I might have used that to judge whether we would go or not. My big concern in NQ was how that dumbbell would land....Someone at class showed me a better way to hold it so that it goes straight up and drops rather than a "drop n roll". When I've been able to practice it, it works better, but not enough for me to be confident that I'll throw it correctly or if I don't, that she will take the jump on the way back if she has a nice straight run to me.....I'm antsy to go, but I want to go in with more confidence in myself and her.... It's warmed up today and the snow is melted enough off the driveway and road that we can at least do some heeling. Finley is anxious to do it...looking out the window and bringing me my shoes..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Attended a Denise Fenzi seminar yesterday as an auditor. It was very interesting to see how quickly she picked up on what was going on with each dog and to see where various people were in their training. Even though I left a little early, I found myself traveling home in the dark on an untreated, snow covered highway with snow coming down and more traffic than I'd like. Had me wondering whether it was all worth it. Why wasn't I just home enjoying my dog.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.



That's awesome!!!! Congratulations! And 196.5, Way to go!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.


That's fantastic!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.



Congratulations and with a very respectable score too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee may be - well - on the chubby side, but she is anxious and ready to run agility and start back in training LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome  Congratulations!




Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked scent discrimination with Nugget 2x each article all correctly gotten and only one not quite straight turn in place and one front a little off but his legs slide on the kitchen floor so it's hard for him to hold a straight front. We also did signals which he did flawlessly and a really nice MSFE . Good work this morning with a good attitude also ( not his lazy mood ) . I'll work the pup a little later this morning and this afternoon its off to club to train my guys and then later at 6:00 pm instruct my novice class which is fun for me and I hope fun for the class but before my class there is drop in training at 3:00 where if asked I run thru anyone requesting a run thru in whatever class they are working in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice class today....  

Heeling - I did have to adjust back to a little extra work (leash to right hand, working my target finger for where his nose had to stay) to keep Bertie in heel position. This was a group class though and first one since 3 weeks ago or so - so I did not necessarily freak out. 

Recalls - some issues with Bertie breaking his wait. Straight fronts though. 

Jumps - were fantastic. Bertie had everyone stopping and going "woooo!" over his high jump (he cleared the 24" jump with a good chunk of clearances - basically could have had another 8" board in there and he would have cleared that too!). 

With his broad jump - this may be him just pulling back and being a little lazy butt, but he literally was trotting up to practically the first board and spring straight up a couple feet straight up in the air and over. It was great because he basically was not wasting any excess energy or effort in jumping - and still easily doing the 48" jump.  

Retrieves - very solid.

SFE - this was solid, but I also worked moving stands with him and he rocked them. I think it's probably him being a thinker or soft, because he really understand the stand/wait command - you can literally see the wheels turning. 

Stays - he broke the down stay right off, but held the rest for the remaining 5 minutes. 

**** Jacks got some training in as well. Not major league, but he did everything for the Open level, with the exception of stays. We got home at 8PM - and he has only just calmed down. He gets so worked up about being trained! LOL. Heeling especially he was Mr. Turbo-butt. He's such a completely different dog than Bertie when working. It's still a lot more fun heeling with him - even though Bertie is definitely starting to enjoy the heeling game a lot more.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club went reasonably well with both dogs, not perfect but decent. Hombre almost did the 3 minute sit stay but broke with 15 seconds to go but he did do the 5 minute down stay both exercise's with me in the ring at the full length of 25 ft.holding a flexi. His heeling is coming along but still a long way from what I want. 3 baited go outs pretty good for a puppy and he sat on my order but took a few steps first. Two recalls done both fast but the fronts weren't as straight as needed but close.

Nugget tonight some exercises very nice but his go outs still aren't as good as I want or need to be competitive. Heeling and signals very nice as was the MSFE. IN Open all jumps taken on first command and his fronts pretty good at least better than he normally does. I was not pleased with the DR because he got the wrong glove part of the fault being the posts in the ring blocking his vision for the 3 glove but we worked on the MARK and after a couple attempts he went around the post and got the 3 glove for which he got lots of praise. No articles done as we did then earlier in the day I could have done them again because I have a second set in my van but just didn't feel like carrying more stuff . My class went well but some people will never be good trainers if they live a thousand years they hear you but what they are told just doesn't sink in. I try to explain the why a exercise is done s certain way but they can't seem to accept it. Oh well !


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks all.  I am very proud of Molly's performance because of the lagging/deflating issues we were having in the past. I didn't think we would get to this point. It took me so long to enter in Novice A because I had this terrible image of Molly lagging 3 feet behind me on the heel free. But I could not have asked for more yesterday (ok, not going wide on the "fast" portion would've been nice). I still can't believe it -- 196.5!! It was such a fun experience -- and that is how it always should be -- I could not help but smile widely at Molly the whole time we were heeling, especially at the halts. People must have thought I was crazy. I was just so happy and so honored to be Molly's partner in that ring.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, they were probably thinking --- look at the joy!! the connection !! the teamwork  Some teams have precision but not much apparent connection. Some teams have connections but not neccessarily the precision. When you see both connection & precision, those are the teams that are such a pleasure to watch.

Congratulations again!!



Vhuynh2 said:


> Thanks all.  I am very proud of Molly's performance because of the lagging/deflating issues we were having in the past. I didn't think we would get to this point. It took me so long to enter in Novice A because I had this terrible image of Molly lagging 3 feet behind me on the heel free. But I could not have asked for more yesterday (ok, not going wide on the "fast" portion would've been nice). I still can't believe it -- 196.5!! It was such a fun experience -- and that is how it always should be -- I could not help but smile widely at Molly the whole time we were heeling, especially at the halts. People must have thought I was crazy. I was just so happy and so honored to be Molly's partner in that ring.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very very very pleased with both dogs at training this morning. Hombre improvement in heeling but he is catching on plus I had him do a stand stay with a leash making him like a suitcase and he allowed a complete stranger to,go over him . Hombre today also did a full 3 minute sit stay in group with 11 other dogs and a full 5 minute down . Both exercises I was at the end of a flexi but he didn't break either real progress here as Hombre won't be 5 months old till next week.

I was given a run thru by Lynn my instructor in utility and not only would he have qualified but he did very very well and we judge each other with a very sharp pencil everytime we do run thrus and we are quite critical .Nugget did both GO OUTS WITHOUT BAIT straight fast and just about as perfect as they can be. His fronts today were well above his norm and so were the finish's almost thought somebody switched dogs and gave me a ringer. A couple of flaws such as one extra step on the MSFE and a slower than I want finish on it close to being scoreable and a lag on an about turn on the signal exercise. In the open ring I did 4 DOR which last night he started to anticipate and today I was trying to get him to anticipate so I could make a good correction but Nugget wasn't having any of my setting him up and never even came close to anticipating the drop. Very pleased with his open efforts also other than missing the front on the BJ the first 2 times. I'm so pleased with both dogs today they will get extra treats and a day off tomorrow and Hombre is now 14 day and counting with only two " accidents".


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Some teams have precision but not much apparent connection. Some teams have connections but not neccessarily the precision.


This is such an interesting observation. Why do you think this is the case?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The combination of connection and precision can be very hard to achieve; many of the excellent teams today have connection, attitude and precision which is always beautiful when seen but hard to describe. It is a ton of work to focus not only on the details but also on your dogs' attitude, frame of mind and willingness to spend that training time with you happily.

I cannot go into specifics without possibly offending readers, but what you described sounds like you had joy and precision -- when you step out of the ring and it truly does not matter what your score is because you are happy, your dog is happy -- you are a team -- and a team people will watch  When you are in the ring, the world falls away as it is you and your dog, hearing the judge but really just there with your dog -- in the moment and enjoying every second! Sounds like you reached that special place - sometimes called the zone but always a special experience that makes all our training so worth the time and struggles 



Vhuynh2 said:


> This is such an interesting observation. Why do you think this is the case?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

We were definitely in the zone. It was as if the two of us were communicating with each other telepathically and it felt as if we were attached by brainwaves. It sounds so corny, but this bond is just incredible. I don't know if we would have this same bond if it weren't for training and working together as a team. I wish I could encourage everyone to do something with their dogs. We also had the precision down, but to be honest I was not even concerned about that. It was just me and Molly having fun together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked 2 setups:

Heeling with stand, Down and Sit signals with a remote treat dispenser behind the stand position. Faelan did great! Brady had a few resets due to glances at the treat dispenser while heeling but then did great. Towhee did a fantastic job of heeling but had some difficulty with the stand signal - so we had a few resets and she did a very nice job after she remembered 

Then we did scent articles with a fronting platform. 11 o'clock metal with 5 o'clock leather. Faelan did a great job with everything including his finishes. Brady did a wonderful job (albeit slow and methodical checking of the articles) with perfect fronts but after the leather his finishes needed some work. Towhee missed the first metal article, but then did perfectly on her next send to metal and her leather was perfect. Very nice fronts and finishes.

The distances were short since it is still pretty cold outside (like 6 degrees I think?), so we worked in the training room. Training treats were Goldfish crackers. Their attitudes were high


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly got her first CD leg today! 196.5 and first place in Novice A.


Fantastic! And from Novice A, no less!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

We did a full Utility run-thru, as if it were a trial, last night in the yard. (Warm up on leash, talking to pretend judge in ring, no treats in ring.) 

Maple did great (in her own yard!) except she's taken to lagging on fast when she knows it's a run-thru. Something to work on. I was relieved. I'd done a partial run-thu, without articles, on Saturday, and we were both a bit rusty, after a couple of weeks of focusing mostly on stratight go-outs and, before that, most time spent on articles. In that weekend run-thru, she had missed the recall signal and went to the number 2 instead of number 3 glove. 

A problem we had on both run-thrus was MINE: I keep forgetting to give a verbal along with signal on the gloves. The language in the regs is worded so that some (not all) judges interpret it as saying that the handler needs to give both verbal and signal. Seems very weird that all other exercises require either verbal or signal or give the option of both. So, my plan for the week is to spend some training time without Maple, doing gloves with a phantom dog, trying to hard-wire the verbal into my DR send.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Weather reports are not looking promising for my upcoming trials this Sunday <sigh>. It is projected to be clear where the trial is but snow & ice where I live. 

I usually do not mind winter but this winter is so different than usual and there is almost no snow melt going on. Hard to jump the dogs in several feet of snow and I do not jump them on pavement. Can't hike or even walk. Poor dogs are not getting what they need in terms of exercise or training!

On the plus side - only 10 more days until I get to meet my puppy!! A visit at 2 weeks does not count. Reports are saying the Faelan x MaeMae litter are mischievous and getting into all kinds of things but honor their dam when she is around 

So, renewed my Puppy Peaks subscription  Just ordered a variety of interactive tug type toys suitable for a pup, have some buttons similar to the Staples 'That was Easy' button for exploring.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> The language in the regs is worded so that some (not all) judges interpret it as saying that the handler needs to give both verbal and signal.


They should all be expecting both a signal and verbal: because this is viewed as a marking exercise,AKC says the signal is used to give direction, and the verbal is the actual command to retrieve.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...B-A856-4BF7-8BAA-6BB4F8C959F9_zps8w6h1adr.jpg

Nugget and Hombre today after a prolonged session of bitey face. Notice the square hole in the carpet just above and right of Hombre who is now half as big as uncle Nugget.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...B-A856-4BF7-8BAA-6BB4F8C959F9_zps8w6h1adr.jpg
> 
> Nugget and Hombre today after a prolonged session of bitey face. Notice the square hole in the carpet just above and right of Hombre who is now half as big as uncle Nugget.


They look like such sweet innocent boys. I'm sure neither had anything to do with the hole in the carpet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My plan for the past several months has been to enter Phoenix in beginner novice at a trial in May. I'm realizing how close that is getting!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had fun at a fun match today...  

Novice level was - testing the water to see where we were at.... and Open I did a lot more hands on training with heeling and jumps and retrieves. 

Novice - everything was fine except quite a bit of forging. I think if I enter Bertie in obedience (BN or Novice) - I need to jog a little outside or something to get him tired out a little. The slow pace was SO HARD for him.  

Open - everything was very much training mode, but I liked what we did.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> We were definitely in the zone. It was as if the two of us were communicating with each other telepathically and it felt as if we were attached by brainwaves. It sounds so corny, but this bond is just incredible. I don't know if we would have this same bond if it weren't for training and working together as a team. I wish I could encourage everyone to do something with their dogs. We also had the precision down, but to be honest I was not even concerned about that. It was just me and Molly having fun together.


I am just now catching up, big congrats on the CD leg!!! It is always such a joy to see a happy dog and handler team enjoying their work together in the ring. 

I'm taking three online training classes now, and they are keeping us busy and involve a lot of getting out and training in different places to deal with the focus and environmental distraction issues that are holding us up. The root of Kea's issues really seems to be worry but I am seeing her become more confident as we progress. She and I are very similar in a lot of ways 

Tonight at class, Kea practiced some happy ring entrances, did some heeling, and did recalls and stays. Her fronts are looking really good, nice and straight. Harris worked mostly heeling, a few simple ring entrances and a lot of play. He did a figure 8 with people as posts, and looked really good. He is really driving for his tug, and can zone out on what's happening around him. It's good to have tug as an option to use as a reward in training now so I won't have to work as hard to build desire for it like I did with Kea. 

I am realizing more and more that I need to do something to address my ring nerves. It is bad. And surprising for someone who is very used to being in front of an audience and being "judged" in formal ways. Someone please tell me this gets easier after Novice A.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

KeaColorado, I have a PhD in biology which, as you know, means I've given a lot of presentations to some very critical audiences. I've taught university classes, too. I got over my stage fright a long time again. AND YET, I get unbelievably nervous going into a dog obedience ring.

For me, the difference is that when I give a talk, I'm totally in control of its success or failure. When I show my dog, I'm at the mercy of this furry creature who'd rather be playing keep away with my socks. 

I guess it kind of gets better after Novice A. Well, at least I don't get very nervous in Rally with the silly poodle boy. However, I haven't gotten over much of my nerves in Utility. I've read all the books everyone recommends for dog sport ring anxiety. I've concluded the best remedy is to have a dog that gives you confidence. Not quite there yet with Miss Maples.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles 2x signal exercise and MSFE all went well . Snowing AGAIN already 4 in. On the ground with more coming. Very tired of cold and snow as its stopping practice with the boys in the yard. Short heeling with Hombre working for automatic "sits". Three baited go outs to my front door which my little foodaholic is very into. Later this afternoon training at SCKC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

this morning I worked weaves, just weaves 

Tonight I will probably work some jumping.

I missed my agility class last night due to a meeting that ran way over time at work.

I am thinking renting a facility and working all 3 dogs may be better than going to the trial on Sunday with the risk of snow. The dogs are surely not getting much training in broad jumps, high jumps or directed retrieve and I have to wonder if expecting Faelan to do all those jumps is fair to him right now ...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My plan for the past several months has been to enter Phoenix in beginner novice at a trial in May. I'm realizing how close that is getting!


From the videos you've posted, I would think Phoenix would be very ready.

I wish we could be ready for BN by the beginning of June when there's a cluster of trials around here but there's no way Gracie will be ready. At the place we're training now, I'm getting to know more of the people who do obedience in this area. Good in some ways but with Zoe, I could just approach a trial with the attitude of lets see what we can do, if we mess up no one knows who we are anyway. Don't feel like I can do that with Gracie.

I'm going to be stewarding at a trial on Sunday. Any chance I might see Faelan?

eta: Just noticed that you're thinking of passing on the trial. Not sure if it's the same location anyway.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

TheZ's -- on the flip side you have friends and supporters cheering you on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sent you a PM 

I find that people in this area are generally supportive of each other, and want everyone to do well. 

Yes, there are a few who for whatever reason hope you fail, but they must be miserable people you wouldn't much want to socialize with anyhow LOL

Gracie may well be more ready than you think! And you would get support from your extended dog family as well as your friends and admirers 





TheZ's said:


> From the videos you've posted, I would think Phoenix would be very ready.
> 
> I wish we could be ready for BN by the beginning of June when there's a cluster of trials around here but there's no way Gracie will be ready. At the place we're training now, I'm getting to know more of the people who do obedience in this area. Good in some ways but with Zoe, I could just approach a trial with the attitude of lets see what we can do, if we mess up no one knows who we are anyway. Don't feel like I can do that with Gracie.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FWIW: What I found helpful was stepping into the ring with the intent to be there for my dog and to make sure (s)he had a good time. Being proud of all we have accomplished. With one dog it took 5 YEARS to go from Novice to Open, but we sure learned a lot together and stepping into that ring was a major major achievement.

It took awhile for me personally to let go of all that could go wrong and what the score might be. Having a few 'clowns' can help you learn that :doh::doh:



KeaColorado said:


> I am realizing more and more that I need to do something to address my ring nerves. It is bad. And surprising for someone who is very used to being in front of an audience and being "judged" in formal ways. Someone please tell me this gets easier after Novice A.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I continue to train regularly. We are working mostly on utility exercises now. He knows all of the exercises but sometimes overthinks things and ends up being unsure of what he's supposed to do. If any one exercise gives him issues, it's the MSFE. For some reason, he stops and then decides to creep up behind me as I walk away. Of course then he startles me by being right there! His go outs have come along nicely and I can actually get him to do them unbaited now. 

We haven't yet returned to agility class. I'm actually looking into going back to the club we used to go to with our other boys. They have a small building during the winter and move to an outdoor field for the summer. I'm thinking a smaller building means less room to roam and no horse poop. My goal is to get him back to liking and finding agility fun again. Maybe a change of scenery and no dogs lunging at his crate will help. If not, perhaps agility isn't his thing which would be unfortunate but not the end of the world. It's just that he's good at it when he wants to be!!

We also continue to do our focus exercises through the Fenzi Get Focused class. He is doing really well with those. I had him out in the Wal-Mart and Superstore parking lots, as well as the pet store, and he did very well.....little to no disengagement. I really think his issues are more stress related then they are focus related.

We have an obedience trial coming up in March that I haven't yet entered him in. We have a couple of fun matches over the next couple of weeks so we'll do those and then I'll decide if I'm going to enter him or not. It's not so much as not knowing the exercises as it is being stressed.......him and I!!! I'm sure if I could learn to relax, so could he. Like Becky mentioned in her post above, that is something I also need to work on. Maybe a glass or 2 of wine beforehand might work although I don't typically drink wine at 8:00 in the morning.

I'm looking forward to getting him back out into the field this spring/summer and hoping he will actually decide to pick up a dead bird. He loves his bumpers and dokken so it's definitely not a retrieving thing.

I'm also looking at doing a 2 day tracking seminar with him in Alberta. He's already done a lot of tracking but I think it would be fun for him. It's just the 8 hour drive to get there that's not fun. Thank goodness he loves to travel!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb that I know of - people generally root for others they train with or around. It's really easy to "float" when you train at clubs and generally have a lot of friends or people who know you or know who you train with. It can be a very friendly atmosphere. And I think in general people really want others to do well. People are cringing when they see a poor performance - for the sake of the person handling the dog out there. Everybody's been there. 

Big thing too... this is something I was talking about to the lady who judged us in novice (fun match) yesterday. She's somebody who has been around a long time and very established in obedience and other sports (she is the go-to person for tracking and there's a waiting list to get on her waiting list LOL). Her dog is 4 years old and is just now getting ready for beginner novice. She also owns her own training facility and while I've never been there, I know a lot of her students have done well. 

I was tentatively asking her why the wait - because it's one thing for somebody like _me_ (low rung) to not have a dog ready before he starts "slowing down", it's another for somebody (high rung) really IN the sports to wait that long. 

And she told me that she had a set back the first year because of a broken foot (her foot). And she's since been working on getting this dog where she wants him to be before showing him. 

Her opinion is it takes about 12 months to teach the dogs everything. But then you have to polish and that takes time before you get the dogs where you want them. <- I was thinking actually, that it takes way less time than that even, but absolutely agreed on the polishing. 

And this is something that's really eye-opening about people like this in that they are not showing these dogs prematurely. A dog is ready when he's ready and not a day sooner. Because everyone else gets the dogs out there ASAP, it's really easy to feel rushed about getting out there.... actually just as easy as losing courage to go out there as more time goes by. 

My other instructor fwiw - her statement as far as being "ready" is mainly things like have somebody put you through a routine and mentally count each and every extra thing you are doing to keep the dog working (like treats, praise, extra body language, etc). And she said you should be at zero or close enough to it for your comfort zone before thinking of showing. 

With Bertie at the fun match yesterday and his novice run - 

*I went into the ring with 5 treats and gave 3 of them at specific points.
*I verbally praised when I saw him getting into the rhythm of heeling. 
*I verbally reminded him to slow down on the slow pace 
*Down stay I went about a quarter of the way just to keep his focus on me and keep in the stay. 
*Forgot this one - hand position on off leash was still semi-incorrect. I had it more to the side. Just reminding him of heel position. 
*I used treats to reinforce a "strut" when leaving the ring to keep him from pulling me out. And generally I'm working on always giving treats in the ring or have him thinking he's going to get treats there as opposed to out at set up.

^ If I had that down to just the first one and had that down only one treat given, then I'd absolutely be entering him in novice right now. And this is really prevention stuff, because while he is absolutely showing he would qualify easily in novice, I think he would pick up a lot of bad habits if I rushed out there and had not weaned stuff down to a point where he doesn't need it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> If I had that down to just the first one and had that down only one treat given, then I'd absolutely be entering him in novice right now. And this is really prevention stuff, because while he is absolutely showing he would qualify easily in novice, I think he would pick up a lot of bad habits if I rushed out there and had not weaned stuff down to a point where he doesn't need it.


 This is where Lexx is. I ran Lexx through a Novice run the other day while training with no treats/encouragement. I got him through it and would have Q'd but I could definitely tell he was starting to wonder "hey, where are my treats and encouragement" after the off leash heeling portion. I noticed him slowing down and not being as upbeat as he was during the first few exercises.

I find it confusing. I try to train Lexx with less treats and encouragement but then get to class and get asked "why didn't you treat him for that". :bowl:
Sigh...............


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And just because:

Great news in a way and a huge relief to me.

The probable cause for the loss of Towhee's litter has been identified and is 100% treatable with a 30 day course of antibiotics. No further testings will be needed.

Of course now I am wondering if Faelan & Brady should go on antibiotics as well...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

@ Sharon happy for you and Towhee very good news indeed.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My friend called and asked if I would do her class tonight as her doctor wants her to stay off her feet so no training for the boys tonight. Glad we did a little work this morning.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> FWIW: What I found helpful was stepping into the ring with the intent to be there for my dog and to make sure (s)he had a good time. Being proud of all we have accomplished. With one dog it took 5 YEARS to go from Novice to Open, but we sure learned a lot together and stepping into that ring was a major major achievement.
> 
> It took awhile for me personally to let go of all that could go wrong and what the score might be. Having a few 'clowns' can help you learn that :doh::doh:





Megora said:


> Big thing too... this is something I was talking about to the lady who judged us in novice (fun match) yesterday. She's somebody who has been around a long time and very established in obedience and other sports (she is the go-to person for tracking and there's a waiting list to get on her waiting list LOL). Her dog is 4 years old and is just now getting ready for beginner novice. She also owns her own training facility and while I've never been there, I know a lot of her students have done well.
> 
> I was tentatively asking her why the wait - because it's one thing for somebody like _me_ (low rung) to not have a dog ready before he starts "slowing down", it's another for somebody (high rung) really IN the sports to wait that long.
> 
> ...


This is all really helpful. Kea will be 4 in April. She got her RN when she was 2. At that point, I changed my entire training approach and adjusted my philosophy and we started over from square one to deal with some recurring issues we were having stemming from Kea stressing and subsequently shutting down and/or checking out. She's had two years of "rehab" training and now we are starting to train for the ring and reducing the reinforcers. There is an online class starting in April that's focused on reducing reinforcers, proofing and generalizing and I'd love to get a working spot. It's a 12 week class, so my plan is to do that and reassess at the end of it. I would love it if she could be ready by the end of the summer. We might do BN first because the leash is a safety net for me. I've been working really hard on play and ways to reward that would be legal in competition. There is just so much to learn, so many little rules and things to remember. I, like Kea, worry a lot about being wrong and get my feelings hurt easily. Laurie, you might be on to something with the wine  

Harris - well, let's just say it will be awhile for him. He's developing a really good foundation now and we are focused on having fun. He'll be 1 next month and I am in no hurry.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Class isn't in session this week but we went to the club to do some volunteer work and I brought the girls and did some heeling in the ring. 

The parking lot is like a skating rink and Gladys got out of the car and started pulling and lunging. She has pulled me off my feet in this very parking lot and I got mad. I gave her the knock it off treatment and was not a very warm and fuzzy mommy. Miraculously, she did REALLY WELL watching and heeling after this episode. She was animated, engaged ME in high five, and tried really hard to please me!!!! I don't like getting mad and doing the knock it off but she responds to that, whereas she ignores the fuzzy nicey and only works for food. ugh something to think about. If I don't like it, it won't be fun for me I guess.

Dee Dee did good at drop in, we did a lot of warm up and she got progressively better until her attention span maxed out at about 45 minutes. She couldn't stay while we did the footwork for our heeling pattern without our dog.

I signed Dee Dee up for CGC class next - that will be a tall order but fun!
I signed Gladys up for dog sports - I think she'll like it - will bring lots of treats.

Reading the other posts about other competitors cheering each other on reminded me of when I used to run Boomer and one of our instructors and other club members would watch and cheer or clap. I remember one trial Boomer didn't do too much of a precision job but he sure was enjoying himself, they were cheering for us, it was the best feeling.

But I've also seen and heard of people making snide comments and mean critiques .. mostly from negative nasty people .. now that I think about it, they are the really negative loud complainers who harass volunteers and have nothing good to say. I would hate to let them stop me from doing what I want. Fortunately I think they are few and far between and the nice fun people are more the norm.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night the dogs had off.

So, this morning I worked what I planned to work last night 

One Jump exercises with me stationary by the stanchion working from 8 inches up to 20 (Faelan and Brady) and 16 (Towhee). All the dogs had not a clue with me sitting crosslegged but did well once I was kneeling or standing.

Then I put away the jump and worked send and touches to an Alley Oop target. Faelan and Brady are demanding the target from about 8 feet away, and Towhee is waiting to be given the okay (which is actually fine by me) but is gladly going to the target and touching. Towhee and Faelan still both tend to start at the bottom and move up the antenna and then touch the touch point while Brady goes directly to the touch point.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at SCKC was one of those nights that only 5 hardy people showed up to train their dogs very cold well below zero this morning.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Training at SCKC was one of those nights that only 5 hardy people showed up to train their dogs very cold well below zero this morning.


ha ha we would be those types


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Our class was cancelled again on Monday due to ice. I think it's been close to a month since Finley was there. Hoping for this Monday :crossfing More snow this week, so it's been quite a while since we've been able to do any outside training therefore no jumps or drops on recall. I've been doing what we can in our spare room so lots of short heeling, front work, retrieves on flat ect. Hoping for a better weather week _this _week...I am having "outside training" withdrawal.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

On Saturday Kerrie Ann had her Birch ORT test for Nose Works. She aced it, and now we can enter NW1 trials! I'm very proud of her, and we finished the test in less than one minute too.

She got a lot of good rewards for passing the ORT this weekend


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took the boys to a show n go Saturday. Did time in every ring with Phoenix (beginner novice through utility). Found a couple of weakness areas in heeling, glad I got it on tape and was able to analyze. Mostly things I can do to myself that will clean up his heeling. Was very happy with the open and utility work we were able to do.

Flip pretty much told me screw obedience, let's go pick up ducks.


----------

